# First IUI



## ourfate

Hey ladies, well im doing my first IUI in feb! my FS wants to keep me on clomid for 3 cycles of IUI, hoping it works the first time!!! im excited and nervous all at the same time. is there anything i can do to help it?
i guess preseed or mucinex arent going to help, but i dont know if there is anything else.


----------



## CryHer

I go mid Feb, as well. I had unexplained infertility, minus scar tissue on my cervix due to a cone biopsy. Hope this will help! Good Luck to you.


----------



## MrsC8776

You should join the us in one of the other threads as well. I know ourfate has joined along with IUI #1 & IUI #2 thread. :flower:


----------



## saffiya

ourfate said:


> Hey ladies, well im doing my first IUI in feb! my FS wants to keep me on clomid for 3 cycles of IUI, hoping it works the first time!!! im excited and nervous all at the same time. is there anything i can do to help it?
> i guess preseed or mucinex arent going to help, but i dont know if there is anything else.

Hello ladies. I will be getting my first iui done in the mid to end of feb also. I am going to ve starting 150mg of clomid and metformin... I have taking clomid last cycle which helped me get a nice size follicle but i did timed intercourse which turned out to be a bfn. So my RE wants to do a iui cycle and see how that works out... Fx for us ladies and hope that feb is our month with iui and we get our bfp's... Whats your infertility? Me i have pcos and dont get regular periods which sucks... I also have to get a hcg trigger shot too.


----------



## ourfate

Sounds very similar to me, except I'm
Not on metformin, I'm Doing 150mg with trigger, somewhere mid to end of feb as well, and also have pcos


----------



## saffiya

ourfate said:


> Sounds very similar to me, except I'm
> Not on metformin, I'm Doing 150mg with trigger, somewhere mid to end of feb as well, and also have pcos

Having pcos can suck big time. How long have you been ttc? Me a year and a half and i am tired of bfn's... I guess we just have to keep strong. When r u starting your clomid cycle.. I actually like metformin cause it curbs my eatting as much as help my chances with getting pregnant... I have actually losted 9 pounds since i started metformin... fx that our iui's go well


----------



## ourfate

i have been ttc for almost 16 months now, and VERY tired of :bfn: and SOOOOO ready for my :bfp: i start provera 2nd week of feb because i had taken 2 months off, and then depends how quickly AF shows after i stop. im guessing i dont have to take metformin because im not overweight at all, and i heard that it reallly helps/makes you loose weight, i dont think im insulin resistant, thats just my guess, never actually asked before why he never put me on it. thats awesome that you have lost 9 lbs!!!!! there is a really good facebook group i found on PCOS https://www.facebook.com/ConquerYourPCOS in the right under the profile picture she has a "free report" and it goes through every symptom of PCOS and how to naturally take the symptoms away, so many things i never knew werent good for us PCOS'ers, dairy, gluten, i have tried to cut back a lot but not totally, because its SOOO hard lol.

when are you starting your clomid?? fx this is our only IUI!!!


----------



## wobberly

HI all, 

I had my First IUI yesterday. I have been trying for 2 years, had 9 months of failed (unmonitered) clomid and I take 500g Metformin twice a day. 

My doctor put me on Gonal-F injections from cd2 and I had reg U/S to check the lining of my womb (they like it to be at least 8mm to sustain a preganacy) and I have a 19mm follicule. I didnt get a natural surge so I gave myself the HGC trigger shot and I had the IUI the follwoing day. 

I have to test on 13th Feb so in the 2WW - Its going to be a long two weeks for us all. 

Fingers Crossed. xx


----------



## ourfate

Good luck!!!! Fx for you! Keep us posted!!


----------



## saffiya

Ourfate- I will be starting clomid tomorrow and it will be cycle day 3 for me and i will still be taking metformin and yes it helped me loose weight and i been eating healthy anyway just because i wanna loose more weight... pcos really sucks and i am glad the medicine has helped me regulate my menstrual... I will be getting my iui hopefully mid feb and hopefully we all get our bfp and we can share our tww together


----------



## ourfate

i prob will start my 2ww when your almost done, but since we cant share that together we will just have to share our 1st trimester together:thumbup::haha:


----------



## purplesparkle

im starting iui in a few weeks having clomid once period starts then injected with menopur.


----------



## ourfate

good luck!!! never heard of menopur, is it like HCG shot to stimulate ovulation??


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm also going for my first IUI next month. Still haven't ovulated yet this cycle, so hoping it'll happen before we get to IUI but not too optimistic. Going to do 2 cycles of IUI with clomid and ovidrel trigger, and progsterone afterwards. FX we don't need to go further with this...


----------



## ourfate

good luck daisy!!! i hope we dont need to go any further than one cycle, im doing 3 cycles on clomid HCG shot and IUI and then if nothing i would move on to injectables with IUI, 
i start my provera monday


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds very similar to our plan Ourfate. I think the plan right now is 2 cycles of clomid (100mg) with trigger and IUI, and if that's a no go, one last cycle with injectables and IUI. Then finally IVF. Really hoping we don't have to do ALL of that. We have not been trying THAT long, this is cycle 7, but as I am 34, and DH is 42, and he and the ex needed fertility treatments to conceive their first child (the second one happened unexpectedly while taking a break from IVF) - it sounds like we might need help getting pregnant. It sucks when they don't know WHY it isn't working. I suspect it is either DH's sperm (6% morphology) or my progesterone (CD 21 test was 17), or both...


----------



## ourfate

Yeah we have been ttc for almost 16 months I have pcos so don't ov on my own, I'm 24 dh is 36 with 2 kids already, he has no problem with the 2,


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, this TCC business is so frustrating! At least you have time on your side ourfate! You youngin! I'm sorry to hear about the PCOS, that must be frustrating too. There are some books out there that suggest dietary changes that are supposedly very good for PCOS (mainly lower carb in general, and especially lower in refined carbs and sugar). I'm sure IUI and all these meds should do the trick, but in case you are interested, I really liked Perfect Hormone Balance by Robert Greene. FX this works for us.


----------



## ourfate

Yeah I have been trying but it's hard, they say sugars, gluten, and dairy aren't the best for pcos. But so hard to stop lol and I have time, but dh doesn't want to be any older and have kids, seeing as we want more than one


----------



## DaisyQ

I know so hard - abstaining from caffeine and alcohol is hard enough, without skipping sugar and flour! I get that you want to get started given DH's age - mine is 42 and feels the same way.


----------



## purplesparkle

ourfate said:


> good luck!!! never heard of menopur, is it like HCG shot to stimulate ovulation??


i think so im scared and excited by iui


----------



## DaisyQ

purplesparkle said:


> ourfate said:
> 
> 
> good luck!!! Never heard of menopur, is it like hcg shot to stimulate ovulation??
> 
> 
> i think so im scared and excited by iuiClick to expand...


me too.


----------



## ourfate

im sooo excited but also nervous about it! i have to tell my boss this week now that i have to do it and might miss a little bit or work in the morning, he doesnt know we are TTC and im SOOO nervous to tell him!! AHH freaking out just thinking about it!


----------



## purplesparkle

i'm sure he will be understanding ourfate

daisyq when do you start your treatment?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey purple! Well - first I have to wait for this current cycle to play out. I should be in the TWW by now, but ovulation is delayed, I think because of the HSG on CD 9, and the bleeding from then through CD 14. My guess is that the HSG somehow triggered me to shed my lining (grrrr) so even though I'm annoyed ovulation is delayed, I'm hoping I'm rebuilding my lining and will O later this week. In any case, once this cycle is over, if AF arrives, I go for CD 3 blood work and then start taking clomid, then I go in for a ultrasound on CD 10 to check my follicles. EEEEK!

What about you purple??


----------



## ourfate

well ladies looks like no provera for me!!! im CD1 today! AF came all on her own!!! yay, so since i took the 2 month break i have had 2 AF's on my own! which never happened! i had a feeling because BB's became really sore! so have my ultrasound booked for tomorrow, which every 6 months they make you do full bladder! grrr i hateeeeeee doing them sooo much, they are so uncomfortable!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

that's great our fate! Now you can move on to the IUI! Yay! GL for your US - eek!


----------



## purplesparkle

i've started taking nothsiterone tablets so my next period starts on a thurs/fri DaisyQ, then will start taking clomid and have day 5 and 11 scans then injections of menopur then iui. so much to remember isn't it, had to write it all down when the nurse gave me instructions.


----------



## purplesparkle

ourfate said:


> well ladies looks like no provera for me!!! im CD1 today! AF came all on her own!!! yay, so since i took the 2 month break i have had 2 AF's on my own! which never happened! i had a feeling because BB's became really sore! so have my ultrasound booked for tomorrow, which every 6 months they make you do full bladder! grrr i hateeeeeee doing them sooo much, they are so uncomfortable!!!!!!


thats great news, i hate them too makes me tense and uncomfortable too. hope all goes well


----------



## DaisyQ

purplesparkle said:


> i've started taking nothsiterone tablets so my next period starts on a thurs/fri DaisyQ, then will start taking clomid and have day 5 and 11 scans then injections of menopur then iui. so much to remember isn't it, had to write it all down when the nurse gave me instructions.

Wow - I know - so much to remember! There are so many injectable drugs too - it's a whole new world of TTC. I'm still wishing it were just as easy as BDing without birth control.


----------



## purplesparkle

i know its a whole new world of drugs and injections


----------



## ourfate

thanks ladies! im excited for this cycle, how are your cycles going?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think I may be gearing up to O - FINALLY! I have some EWCM today... FX for a LH surge tomorrow or the next day. This is my last natural cycle for a while..


----------



## ourfate

Hopefully You ov soon then!!! Fx!


----------



## wobberly

Im in the TTW - test in Monday. 

Feeling normal -dont know if thats a good thing or note :-S


----------



## CryHer

2nd day on Clomid, no crazy symptons. Should be doing the IUI next week sometime!


----------



## ourfate

Good luck wobberly! And cryher I am only one day behind you! I'm starting my first day of clomid today!


----------



## DaisyQ

Exciting stuff!


----------



## CryHer

woo hoo OURFATE! What mg are you on? I'm on 50mg. I take them before I go to bed, so if I do have crazy symptons, I might be sleeping them off. lol. How are you feeling? I had an US right before I the MD prescribed them to me. She said she saw like 6 eggs. So, I guess that's good!! I go on vday for another US to see if they're ready to release. I have some injectables that I will need to take after that appt if all goes well.


----------



## ourfate

I'm
On 150mg and go back day after v-day! And also take them
At night! I went for us but didn't get a chance to talk with doc because he was taking to long and I had to go to work. I will also get a hcg shot when I'm ready to
Ovulate!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girls! O is right around the corner for me! I got a positive OPK last night (it's still positive tonight) and a peak on my monitor this morning. Feeling a little crampy, so hoping I O today/tonight or latest tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## ourfate

Yay! Hope you ov soon and catch that egg! Fx for you!


----------



## CryHer

ourfate said:


> I'm
> On 150mg and go back day after v-day! And also take them
> At night! I went for us but didn't get a chance to talk with doc because he was taking to long and I had to go to work. I will also get a hcg shot when I'm ready to
> Ovulate!

Yeah i'm hoping that we're ready on vday!! Sooo very exciting!:happydance: I hope everything works out for you too! I'm like totally excited for next week.c ounting the days!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Hello, did everyone get their progesterone level tested before trying iui? I think that is the next step in figuring turnip I need any medication or not. So if your progesterone is low then the dr would need to prescribe clomid? We Re hoping to try our first iui next month. The only next step is testing my progesterone on Tuesday. Thanks


----------



## DaisyQ

I think docs mainly check progesterone to make sure you are ovulating. If it's very low, that suggests you may not be ovulating, and if it's high enough to indicate ovulation but on the low side and you have a short LP, that could suggest LPD. Clomid can help with both problems (anovulation and LPD) but is mainly used to induce ovulation or to induce more than one egg to release. If it's LPD, progesterone may be prescribed. 

In my case, I ovulate on my own, and my progesterone is normal, but they are prescribing Clomid so I release more than one egg, to increase the odds I'll get an egg fertilized. They are also giving me progesterone because I asked for it. My LP is ok, but I have a lot of spotting before AF arrives and feel progesterone might help me with implantation. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Thank you, so it basically increases your egg release and helps your odds. That's good to know. I guess I will find out next week if I need to be on it or not. Thank you :)


----------



## ourfate

CryHer said:


> ourfate said:
> 
> 
> I'm
> On 150mg and go back day after v-day! And also take them
> At night! I went for us but didn't get a chance to talk with doc because he was taking to long and I had to go to work. I will also get a hcg shot when I'm ready to
> Ovulate!
> 
> Yeah i'm hoping that we're ready on vday!! Sooo very exciting!:happydance: I hope everything works out for you too! I'm like totally excited for next week.c ounting the days!Click to expand...

me too! cant waits so excited! never been as excited fro a treatment before! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrsnyfl said:


> Thank you, so it basically increases your egg release and helps your odds. That's good to know. I guess I will find out next week if I need to be on it or not. Thank you :)

You're welcome! Good luck.


----------



## CryHer

ourfate said:


> CryHer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ourfate said:
> 
> 
> I'm
> On 150mg and go back day after v-day! And also take them
> At night! I went for us but didn't get a chance to talk with doc because he was taking to long and I had to go to work. I will also get a hcg shot when I'm ready to
> Ovulate!
> 
> Yeah i'm hoping that we're ready on vday!! Sooo very exciting!:happydance: I hope everything works out for you too! I'm like totally excited for next week.c ounting the days!Click to expand...
> 
> me too! cant waits so excited! never been as excited fro a treatment before! :happydance:Click to expand...


I go for US on TUesday and then get the hsg injection. Unsure of what the rx is called. So, this is the week!! how about you?????????


----------



## ellemar

I'll be going in on Tuesday at 9 am for my first IUI.... Hubby goes in at 7:30 to deliver the goods. 

I've been on Gonal F pen for the past week, and I took my last shot yesterday. I'm due to give myself an injection of Ovidrel tonight at 11:00 pm.

The Doc says I have 2 really good sized eggs, and 1 that is "okay". I have no idea if that is good , or bad? I've been trying to search but everything keeps showing for IVF and not IUI. 

Anyone have any insight?? I'm so nervous... The hardest part is I don't want to disappoint hubby...:((


All the best to everyone on here who has tried!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Ellemar - that is so exciting!! I will be doing my first IUI next cycle with clomid and ovidrel trigger. No idea how this is going to work for me, but very excited/nervous/scared. I think the more eggs that look good the better, no? Of course the higher the possibility of twins, but my doctor was very reassuring that it's unlikely. Please let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## ourfate

Cryher- I go in Wednesday and see if any follis are growing, in guessing my
IUI will be towards end of week/weekend. Good luck with your scan!!
Ellemar- that exciting to have more then one, I'm
Just doing clomid but kind of wish I could do injections, is ovidrel something to make you ov? Good luck!!!


----------



## ellemar

Hi DaisyQ!!!

You bet I will be the FIRST to share any news that I have....:)

My sister in law used the same Dr and it worked on her second...However, I think we had different issues. Mine seem to be unknown, and hers has been her thin lining. She could get pregnant, but couldn't "stay" pregnant. Also, she was prescribed a completely different treatment than I.

I'm seriously hoping this works - If not this time, in the near future:) We have been married 6 years and have tried off and on to no avail.

I would have to agree with you Daisy - One would think the more eggs, the better. I don't know how many is the right amount?? I suspect more than I have... :(

All the best to you and your hubby next cycle! My best advice is to listen to the Dr's advice. Stupid me didn't by accident and I really hope I didn't screw up this cycle!!! 

I too have been warned that the chance for multiples is high, but I don't care. I'm not even going to worry about that - first I need a positive pregnancy test :) I wonder what the odds of multiples are? My Doc thinks pretty high, but your's suspects not??

Best of luck DaisyQ!! From the bottom of my heart :)


----------



## ellemar

Hi Ourfate!!

I haven't tried Clomid - For some reason my Doc went straight to injections. Could be he felt I had no chance w/ Clomid. Hubby and I have been trying naturally (but counting, using tests, etc...) without success for a couple of years. He is fine and they can't seem to figure out what is "wrong" with me!!

The injectables are SO easy, and I'd recommend them to anyone who is trying if that is what your Doc feels is right. I just shoot myself in the tummy in the PM, and I don't have any bruising or symptoms. 

Ovidrel I believe is to release my egg(s) and get them ready for the insemination. There is probably a better medical explanation, but that is my 101 :)

Do you really think 2 is sufficient? I have no idea...I keep reading that all these woman who are doing IVF have 4 or 5 eggs and I am getting discouraged. I know I'm not doing the same treatment, but is the number of eggs that big of a difference?? 

Best of luck to you as well - :)


----------



## ourfate

Yeah my fs wants me to do 3 IUI with clomid an then would move to injectables. But hopefully I don't need to go that far! And yeah 2 is a good amount in my eyes, double the chances right lol


----------



## ellemar

Wow, I bet your Doc has a reason to keep you on Clomid rather than move to injectables! 
The cost is an excellent Pro so I'm very happy for you :) I wish you the best of lucky!!

I hope you are right and that two is sufficient - It is double, but my girlfriend had 3 with IVF and no cigar. Just discouraging and I'm wondering how many is "normal" or the norm.

I wish you and your hubby the BEST of luck!!!!


----------



## drsquid

the risk of multiples depends a lot on age. im 38 (39 next month) so ill be lucky to get pregnant. younger has a much higher risk of more than one healthy egg that will get fertilized


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Ellmar & Ourfate,

Ovidrel triggers the release of the eggs. The other injectables help generate more than one egg for fertilization. According to what I've heard, the chance for multiples is much higher with injectables and IUI than with clomid and IUI. My doctor said that the goal with me is to use clomid to generate ideally 2 eggs, and he said the chance of twins is ~ 3%. The plan for me is to do the clomid/ovidrel/IUI for 2 or 3 cycles, then possibly move onto injectables with IUI, then IVF. I don't know your situation, but one reason I can think of that he started on injectables without trying clomid first might be that he is just moving more aggressively because you've been trying longer, or it might have something to do with your egg reserve. The higher your FSH (meaning lower your ovarian reserve) the stronger the drugs are needed to stimulate the ovaries into producing more than one egg. So some ladies doen't respond well to clomid and need the injectables. Also the injectables I've heard just work better, and have less side effects so some docs just like them better. 

DON'T worry about only 2-3 eggs with IUI. Any more than that and I think the chance of multiples is really high. I have heard the ideal number of eggs for IUI is 2-3. The reason generating more eggs with IVF is to maximize the chances for good eggs (since any one egg can be of questionable "quality"), and to maximize the chance that the eggs will fertilize and will develop and be able to be transferred back. Also the more viable embryos that are created with IVF the better since it is an invasive and expensive procedure. Often, they will transfer 1-3 embryos back, but freeze the others, so that if it doesn't take, they can do FET (frozen embryo transfer), using the frozen ones, which is much less expensive than a whole new cycle of IVF. My friend did IVF and they retrieved something like 20 eggs. Not all fertilized or were good quality - I think she ended up with 9 embryos. They transferred 2, and 1 stuck. I think she has 7 frozen embryos being preserved if she wants to go back for FET for a second child.


----------



## ellemar

DrSquid - I'd suspect as much, but can't seem to find anything online that talks about the number of eggs you should have for IUI. I know it only takes one, but I'd like to increase my odds :)

Daisyq - Yes, I know my Dr mentioned to me that Ovidrel would help in releasing my egg(s) on time. Isn't that crazy? I just keep thinking about how far medical science has come... I guess I never thought about it until I finally gave in to the realization that we were having fertility issues!!

I lost my mother on July 1st to Lou Gherigs disease (ALS), and was her primary caregiver for the past two years. She was 52 when she passed. My primary goal in life was to give her a grandchild.... I am SO sad that I wasn't able to. For that reason I no longer want to put it off, and am willing to do whatever it takes to get pregnant God willing!

Thank you so much for the reassurance about the number of eggs suggested. I wish I had just one more "good" one to increase our chances, but it is what it is for this round.... 

When is your next cycle? I really really hope it works for you!! Sounds like your Dr is giving you a TON of information!! Mine speaks Spanish - he studied in the US, but I don't think he enjoys speaking English very much and for that reason I can't ask as many questions as I'd like. I go in for my ultrasounds, he tells me I am good, and then I go home for another day!! LOL!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey Ellmar,

Here is a link - this doc actually recommends canceling IUI if there are 4 or more follicles... 1-2 is preferred. https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf

Next cycle - who knows??? I am usually very regular. I usually ovulate between CD 15-18, but I had a HSG this cycle which threw everything off. I thought I had ovulated on Friday, but my lower temp today throws that into question. I'm hoping its just a fallback rise, and it goes up again tomorrow. If so, next cycle will be in about 2 weeks...!!

Going through all of this in a foreign country, and one where you don't speak the language much be very difficult. It sounds like you are rolling with it though.

Very sorry to hear about your mom - that is just devastating. I hope you get your BFP on your first try - maybe mom's spirit will help sway things in that direction. :flower:


----------



## ellemar

Thanks for the site - I'm feeling a lot better about the number of good sized follicles to have. This is still all so new and strange to me, but I know if it doesn't work tomorrow that I will learn all of the terms and acronyms everyone is using on the board!!

You're lucky you are very regular! I am not and that was a hard thing trying to work around. I am SO happy we went to see our Dr - heck, even this time around my menstrual was 3 days late!! I knew I wasn't pregnant, but just annoying as we had to change our appointments for the ultrasound and IUI. 

Has your Dr been checking you out with ultrasounds? That was the best way for mine to figure things out!! I went in every day this week almost. Annoying, but hopefully SO worth it!!

I took my shot of Ovidrel last night and now I am waiting for my appt tomorrow morning - first IUI here I come!! 

Yes it has been a tad tougher than I'd like as I know if we were back in Canada I would feel a bit more comfortable. Don't' get my wrong my Dr is amazing, and his office is fantastic. I just wish I spoke the language better so that I could ask questions!!

I hope I'm getting some of my moms spirit as well - Thank you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck! I think I get a scan on cd 10. My guess is that if I am not yet ready to trigger, I go back for additional scan until they think I am ready. Fx for you!


----------



## ourfate

DaisyQ- what CD are you on now??. 

CryHer- good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Cd 23, and 3 dpo I think. Just picked up my meds for next cycle. Clomid is cheap, but man the other stuff is $$$$!


----------



## ourfate

And you did IUI this cycle? Or start next? I can't remember, if you don't mind me asking how much is IUI in the U.S?


----------



## DaisyQ

I start next cycle. I actually don't know exactly how much it costs, but we have good insurance coverage - I think max out of pocket for this will be around 200? Not sure yet, but will let you know.


----------



## CryHer

OurFate! Yeah, it seems you're one day behind me, this is sooo exciting. I go today in about 1.5hrs to see the follies. I'm hoping all goes well!!! I bet you're anxious for tomorrow. I think by thurs/fri I will get my first IUI. SOOOOO excited!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Our fate - we have a very complicated system over here with medical billing. I found out that the cost of the IUI itself is $305. With meds and monitoring (ultrasounds, bloodwork, etc), the total cost per cycle is 1800-2500 at my clinic. That is how much they bill the insurance companies. The insurance companies and clinics have a "negotiated" fee that the insurance will pay, that is always less than the amount billed. Depending on your insurance plan, you may be responsible for a percentage of that negotiated fee. So for example, under my current plan, the insurance pays 90% of the negotiated fee, and we are responsible for 10%. So if the IUI costs, $2000 total, including everything, but the insurance company says the fee should be $1500, then they will pay 1350, and we would be responsible for the remaining $150. Does that make any sense? Probably not - it doesn't make sense to me either, but that's how it works.


----------



## ourfate

Daisyq that makes sense, that is pretty expensive, thank god you have insurance!! It works a little different over here, my
Hubby has insurance at his work and I told him he needed to get a plan that covered fertility, and you know men.... He didn't haha oh well I have a health spending account so will get some back but at the end of the year.

Cryher- how did it go! Yeah I'm so excited! I'm guessing as long as an Eggie is growing I should have IUI sat sun, maybe!


----------



## purplesparkle

good luck with your iui's girls i'm waiting on af now so can start taking clomid


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, i went yesterday and had 3 really good size eggs. She said all looks well. So the big day for me is Saturday! I have to inject HCG at 10pm Friday. On Sat my DH has to go in at 715 to give sperm. I go in at 745 to get blood done and then they call me when the "mixture" is ready. haha. So I imagine, 9-10ish? Please let me know how your appt turns out today. VERY excited for you!!


----------



## ourfate

Well I have a folli growing, and go back in Friday to see how it's coming along, lucky that you got 3 good sized ones!!!! I have only ever gotten 1 at a time! You have a great chance this cycle!!! Exciting!!


----------



## CryHer

Well 1 is better than nothing! woo hoo. I hope it works for you too! This is my first time, so I don't know how all that works. How many is average? If friday is good, when will they give you the IUI?


----------



## ourfate

Daisy said 2-3 is ideal, and I'm guessing that if egg is readyfriday they will give me hcg and then IUI sat and sunday, but I don't know if it will be ready by then


----------



## CryHer

wow! well we're in this together. I'll say a prayer for you! I can just feel it's goign to happen. If not the 1st within the 3!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck ladies! I think 1-3 is ideal. With 3 or more, I think the chances for multiples goes way up. 2 is probably just perfect.


----------



## ourfate

I just hope it happens first time!!! Lol at least we can do the tww together, and move on from there! 

Thanks daisy!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so too, but just know that statistically, the chances ate higher with iui 2 and 3. But hopefully first time is a charm!


----------



## ourfate

Oh really! Do you know why that is?


----------



## CryHer

Yeah, IUI 1 would be ideal, lol. But we know that NOTHING is that easy. lol. Just thank GOd in advance for your miracle. I heard 3rd is the charm. I'm hoping I get it on the 1st. OurFate, we shall suffer together in the 2ww.


----------



## DaisyQ

ourfate said:


> Oh really! Do you know why that is?

I just know that each attempt, the odds go up, but tops out at about 3-5 cycles of IUI depending on who you ask. Most RE's will recommend at least 3 cycles of IUI before moving to IVF. 

I did find this on wikipedia - there is a formula you can use to figure out your chances, but you would need to know all the numbers - the total volume, the total volume after wash, the concentration, etc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_insemination


----------



## DaisyQ

I also found this, which says the pregnancy rate is 10%-20% per attempt, which is similar to the pregnancy rate trying naturally. The younger you are, the higher your chances. If you are over 35, the chance is more like 10% each cycle. Over 40, it's more like 5% each cycle. Taking meds, and being monitored closely boost the statistics in your favor. So if you are under 35, taking meds, and being monitored, the chances might be more like 20-30% per cycle. Injectables plus IUI has the highest success rate. Also, obviously, the more healthy sperm the better the chances. 

https://attainfertility.com/article/iui-success-rates

I also found this quote

_"One of the interesting things about IUI is that couples who undergo multiple rounds of the treatment are more likely to get pregnant with each round. One of the main reasons for this is that the doctor and the couple can work together to determine the best time to inseminate. With IUI, as with many other fertility procedures, timing is key. In order to have an egg to fertilize, the sperm really need to be injected right before ovulation. After a few months of working with the same woman, a doctor can tweak medications and dates to optimize the odds of a pregnancy."_

I ALSO found this study - but the results are depressing:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19810378

They found that the rate of pregnancy was MUCH higher with more than one follicle and when meds (clomid or injectables) were being used.


----------



## ourfate

oh wow thanks Daisy! lots of info, well im 24 and DH has a normal sperm count, so that makes me feel a little better just wish i had one more folli, my doc wants to do 3 cycles with clomid and then try 3 with injectables, so if it doesnt happen with just one, hopefully the injectables will give me more!!


----------



## DaisyQ

That sounds low a good plan although 6 cycles sounds like a lot. The chance that you get prego With iui, after 4 unsuccessful iuis is small. I would lobby for 2 cycles on Clomid, and 2 on injectables. Couldnt hurt to ask!!


----------



## ourfate

Yeah maybe I will try that

Ok ladies do I NEED to vent, I am very pissed at hubby, and it hassss to happen on the worse part
Of my cycles. Well v-day we decided to
Celebrate on the 15 cuz DH was working the 14th and we didn't see each other. So the 15 th comes and goes with no "happy valentines day" no card no nothing. Every v day I have gotten him something , and he never has for me, this year I told
Him he needs to get me flowers and a card at least and he agreed, but still nothing. So I threw my card I had gotten for him at him at the end of the day and said happy f'in v day and went to bed. Ahhh I'm
So annoyed. I'm not asking for much, $8 flowers and $2 card! That's all! And he can't even do that much


----------



## CryHer

OurFate, Girl we have alllllll been there. I'm sooo sorry. There is no excuse for him, but you def need to set him straight. Esp after all this treatment to have a baby, it would be nice of him to show a little appreciation. I wouldve done the same thing. Hopefully he will make up for it. that happened to me like 3 years ago and I think I cried and did NOT move for like 3hours. He NEVER forgot to remember holidays. haha. Hang in there!


----------



## DaisyQ

ourfate, I hear you sister. We always fight at the worst times - like right around ovulation! This year's V'day was lackluster for sure. We agreed not to do anything big, we are trying to save money, so we went out for thai food and ice cream. As far as presents go, he withheld a christmas present from me to repurpose for V-day - how romantic! I didn't get him a present (because he said not to) but I made him this amazing photo collage/card, which he LOVED. I didn't get a card or flowers. He sent his daughters flowers, but said he didn't send me any because he doesn't know where in the hospital I work - um... find out! :haha: Anyway, sorry you fought. Hopefully he learns his lesson. Any response from him yet?


----------



## ourfate

Thanks ladies! Just makes me mad, I wasn't asking for much, his excus was he was going to get them this morning, that's only cuz he forgot together them the actual day, he also said he hates valentines day cuz its a money grab. I told him
They made valentines day for people like him who don't celebrat all year, so they have one day to show how much you love te person ur with, he is def in the dog house for this one!


----------



## CryHer

hahaha, Tell him HE is the reason behind V-day. hahaha. Too funny.


----------



## ourfate

Hahaha yeah I did! 

Appt tomorrow to see my folli size! Excited! But kind of wish I don't get my hcg till Sunday so hubby doesnt have to miss work, 

Bet your getting excited cryher!


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, so you go in monday AM for the IUI?

Tonight we're going with friend to see the Vow and then heading to my RN friend to inject me, I'm too much of a chicken to do it to myself. But yeah, tomorrow is the big day!! After the IUI, I want to get a massage to kind of relax me cause I'm excited like beyond. hehe. On Saturday, we're also having concrete work done in the backyard and it's my grandma's 80-something bday. So, a LOT going on.


----------



## ourfate

Busy day for you! Well I go back tomorrow to see if folli is fully grown, and most Likely get hcg shot then, and ten IUI Sunday and Monday, if not tomorrow for sure Sunday I will get the shot and have IUI Monday and Tuesday! I love how close we are! It's great!


----------



## ellemar

CryHer said:


> Ourfate, so you go in monday AM for the IUI?
> 
> Tonight we're going with friend to see the Vow and then heading to my RN friend to inject me, I'm too much of a chicken to do it to myself. But yeah, tomorrow is the big day!! After the IUI, I want to get a massage to kind of relax me cause I'm excited like beyond. hehe. On Saturday, we're also having concrete work done in the backyard and it's my grandma's 80-something bday. So, a LOT going on.

Haha - the night I had to give myself the Ovidrel injection hubby and I went to The Vow, and did it right afterwards!!

BEST of luck :)


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, I think it was OUR FATE that we chatted. hehe. We're in this together!

Elle, that is a lil creepy but way cool! lol. How was your IUI?


----------



## DaisyQ

I am so excited for you all! GL!


----------



## ourfate

Thanks daisy! Excited!! And cryher- def our fate hahaha because we are meant to go on to first tri together too, and have close due dates and everything! Let's hope


----------



## ourfate

ok so ladies, i was just in the suppose to be "baby room" which right now is just a spare room, and looked in the closet of ALL the stuff i have! i will be so set! hahaha i have a bathtub, swing, bouncer, changing pad, breast pump, baby book, tons of towels and burp clothes, diaper bag, highchair, tons of clothes mostly boy, some girl stuff, blankets, the mat that you out on the floor that they lay on, ...lol all stuff given to me or i got free. lol we did have a piggy bank that couldnt be opened unless you use a can opener, and that was suppose to be for baby furniture, but we had to open it and use it because of the IUI, what do you ladies have??


----------



## CryHer

OMGoonies! I don't have 1 thing. I'm sure it's probably smart to get stuff, but I DEF don't have a thing. I will totally be starting from scratch. =( Who gave you all that? Does insurance not cover the IUI for you? So far, I just pay the $10 copay when I go to the MD.


----------



## ourfate

Well hubby's insurance won't, I have a health spending account which will pay for the meds, but I will have to see if they cover the actual IUI. Only thing is my boss only wants to submit our receipts at the end of the year, I might have to do it before that though. 

And my bestfriend who just had a baby gives
Me
Most things when her son grows out and a girl from
Work gives me Stuff too, I love it haha


----------



## CryHer

I heard IUI's range from 200-300 OOP (out of pocket. lol). I work in the insurance industry, but I'm in US, so IDK how Canada works.
 
You're very lucky to have all that. I have wanted to buy soooo many things, but I'm scared. The minute I find out I am, shopping here I come! lol. 

Do you have themes planned? I have so much stuff planned, I just need the BFP. Come on BFP!!


----------



## ourfate

Yeah it's $200 for each and usually they do double so 400 for that, 100 for
Clomid and 75 for trigger, we can handle it just don't have extra money to spend, 

And yeah once I find out I will be buying so much more, 
Boy theme will be monkeys, girls not sure yet, I might change my mind though too


----------



## drsquid

lots and lots of insurance doesnt cover it. i pay out of pocket for everything. us was 240, femara was 92, the iui was umm 250 maybe (but i used donor sperm so they dont charge for washing etc), trigger was 100. 

i have no baby stuff except for a pair of booties someone gave me that she had prayed over and when she was having trouble getting pregnant (which quite frankly was a sweet gesture but super awkward for me as i am jewish, and she is a friend of a friend and i didnt even know her name). im sure my mom will go nuts once i get pregnant


----------



## CryHer

OMG, I think we could only afford 1 if we had to pay that. Im PRAYING you get yoru BFP this round. It's sad when you think that crack addicts get preggo so easily.

I LOVE monkeys. I want jungle theme for a boy, i don't know about girl either.lol. Do you have names too?


----------



## ourfate

Drsquid, yeah it sucks how a lot of insurances don't cover things like this!!! People say in Ontario they pay for sex change but not for IUI, ivf it's crazy

Yeah I'm really hoping so too! Don't want to pay it again! Lol but will if I have to. And girl
Name will be aubree Victoria and boy I have a few first names Nathan Kai or Riley and middle name would prob be Christopher. What about you? Names picked?


----------



## drsquid

just dont go with maple =) just started a nice rapidly moving thread on fb over that.. dont know why it is bugging me but.. maple bateman? seriously.. yikes


----------



## ourfate

Haha don't worry that name didn't even
Come into my Mind


----------



## CryHer

Oh I like your names, as long as they're not like Apple or some weird stuff. haha

Ummm, I like Ethan for a boy (this one is for sure) and girl's names we really don't have. I like Charolette.

Some names I liek for boys are also, Trenton, Peyton, Logan, Chase.

Girl: Tristan, Sage, Ava - hubby said no to these tho. lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Jungle theme! I love that!

AFM - IUI costs 200-300, can't remember, the clomid was only $5!! And the trigger was $65. All the monitoring each cycle, ultrasounds and blood work can run another 1-2K. All we pay for though right now is 10% of the negotiated fees. I am switching insurance in March, and will also just pay a $10 copay. Until I hit my lifetime max of 10K, and then we have to pay 100% out of pocket.

Names. Hubs and I agree on very few names.

I like the name "charlie" for a boy or a girl. So Charles (my great-grandfather's name) for a boy or Charlotte for a girl, and Charlie as a nickname. 

I also love Ava, but a close family friend named his daughter that (SO many of my favorite names are out because friends have already taken them). I also love Aubrey for a girl, but hubs hates it. I liked Esme also, and hubs hates it! I like Anna (great grandmother's name), but my step daughter's middle name is Anabel, so that's probably out. 

Other boys names I like - Hudson, Oliver, Knox. Hubs likes Rigby, which I think is cute, but I can't picture a grown man being taken seriously if he's named Rigby - sounds too much like a little boy name.


----------



## ourfate

$5 for clomid! Nice! Haha, yeah my friends baby is ethan, I lOve that name!
Since hubby has 2 kids(boys) and his name is incorporated in their names I get to name ours! He agrees and hasn't hates any names I tell him yet, but every month or so I change my mind on the boy name, drives him crazy, because I will quiz him and say"what are our future children's names?" lol


----------



## ourfate

And good luck With your IUI today cryher! Let me know how it goes


----------



## CryHer

I think Rigby is cute. I feel like my name is childish, it's Crystal. Don't feel very 'grown' up with it. hehe.

OKkkkkk, so ladies!!! I went in this AM. Hubby gave his sample at 7:30am. MD was like REALLY impressed with how many he had. She said it was A+ sperm. soo woo hoo! I felt a tiny lil cramp when she put catheter thru cervix, but nothing bad at all. She said my cervix was straight back. so, IDK what that means. But, let's hope this works!!

Our fate, you go today and tmrw to see how the eggs went?


----------



## ourfate

That awesome about DH spermy! I went today and folli is 1.8 and ready to get hcg tomorrow and IUI Monday and Tuesday, they did say I had another egg growing but only 1.0 so tomorrow it would be 1.2, what will happen to that one with my
Hcg will it be good or too small???


----------



## CryHer

That is wonderful! I don't really know too much about that, but let's pray that means 2 good eggs. This is your first round of having an IUI? You just took clomid prior but without the iui?


----------



## ourfate

Yeah first IUI, I did 3 rounds of clomid with just intercourse, this is your first as well right?


----------



## micsor

Hi Girls! Just started scoping out this forum, but have seen some of you on other ones. I have to respond here because I just had my very first iui yesterday! I agree, it was a little crampy, but was over before you know it! 

I'm so excited that I'm not the only one going through this! We can all keep each other positive and sane because I just know this tww is going to be crazy!

Good luck to everyone else! Let's keep our fingers crossed that this is our month!!!!


----------



## ourfate

Awesome! We are all
One after another! Cryher had hers today and I go Monday! At least we can keep each other occupied during he tww!


----------



## micsor

I know! Good luck to you!


----------



## ourfate

How many follis do you have?


----------



## micsor

I had two that were mature. Had others, but they were small.


----------



## CryHer

OurFate, yes, this is my very first round of IUI. I've only taken Clomid for this first time, as well. How long can you take Clomid for, do you know?

Miscor, welcome to the club!!! So, you are first, then me, and then Ourfate. I'm trying to relax and "not think about it. BUt it's hard! WHat you girls doing to relax? I want a glass of wine but IDK. lol


----------



## ourfate

I'm not to sure, but I took 2 months off before this cycle, 

As for relaxing, wish I could have a nice hot bath and glass of wine too! But won't be doing that haha


----------



## Maureen1222

Hello Ladies, I thought I would join in. I had my first IUI today after taking letrozole. So the 2ww begins... Good luck to you girls!


----------



## drsquid

the wine can resist. hot bath? nope cant live without it.


----------



## ourfate

Maureen welcome!!!!! And drsquid I know I loveeeeemy bath's


----------



## ellemar

Maureen1222 said:


> Hello Ladies, I thought I would join in. I had my first IUI today after taking letrozole. So the 2ww begins... Good luck to you girls!

Hey Maureen - BEST of luck!! 
Sending fairy baby dust your way!!!

:dust:

Did you use any injections? Were you put on progesterone? 

I'm currently enduring the slow torture of the 2 ww!! Hahaha :)


----------



## CryHer

The paperwork said no tub baths, douching and something else. It didn't say wine. hahahaha. I think they ASSUME people have sense. haha.

Welcome Maureen. Mine was today too. Ourfate will be in next couple days. and many others!


----------



## drsquid

cryher- for how long? i mean i get no douching (it is not really ever a good plan). but baths?


----------



## ourfate

They say hot baths is bad because it could cause miscarriage because it raises your body temp, you can have warm but not hot, there is a recommended temp but forget it, I will just avoid them all together for the first half of pregnancy and even TWW


----------



## DaisyQ

Dr. Squid - in general, during TCC it's not recommended to take hot baths (or even long, hot showers) where your body temp goes up. I read this in the book Making Babies...

I'm so frustrated sometimes at the million things we are not supposed to do! I just had a beer. :haha: During the TWW. But honestly... ONE beer? How much could one beer hurt when there are crackheads who have babies every day? And I can't tell you how much I miss caffeine. I am not functioning well without it!


----------



## drsquid

i buy no HOT TUBS. but not no hot baths. at least when i sit in my tub half my body or so is out of the water and the water cools while i sit there. ive read stuff on acog etc that says no problem. kinda like a thread i read earlier that talked about no spicy food (heh never gonna stop that either). the issue apparently is raising your body temp above 101 or so.. so exercising, living in a hot climate etc are all likely to do that as well.


----------



## DaisyQ

No spicy food is ridiculous. I don't think your internal body temp rises in a hot climate (you sweat, etc. to keep cool), unless we are talking 120 degrees in Phoenix AZ - then yes, probably a good idea to stay inside. Exercising though, from what I've read, they say to keep your heart rate below 130 or 140 beats per minute to keep from overheating, and to keep the exercise to moderate duration (30 minutes) and to dress appropriately for the temperature - so if it's hot outside, be careful not to exercise for too long and wear super light clothing. This is mainly for pregnancy though, but I guess could be applied to the TWW. In the book, Making Babies, the author writes something about taking your temp before the bath, and during, and if your temp goes up 2 degrees or more - it's too hot and not good. So if your temp is 98, and goes up to 100 - it's too hot. I'll double check, but I think that's what he writes. I think he says that a warm, but not hot bath is OK, and limit the amount of time you spend in it.


----------



## CryHer

i imagine not to take a hot bath in the 2WW. But who knows, the crack addicts take heroine and have normal babies, so go figure. I don't see alcohol being a problem in the 2WW. If you're going to avoid all precautions, probably best to stop. BUt from what EVERYONE says, kind of clear you're mind from "don't do this or that" and it will just magically HAPPEN. lol. Who knows. haha


----------



## DaisyQ

I know, I do my best, but I just can't be perfect. I have managed to completely cut out coffee (it took MONTHS of weaning), and I hardly even drink tea anymore. I do have 1-3 diet cokes a week. Same thing with drinking. I went from a very small glass of wine several nights a week, and 1-2 full glasses when I went out (maybe once a week) so maybe 4-5 glasses a week total and now, I've almost completely cut it out. If I do go out, I have just one glass, and I mostly avoid it entirely - maybe 1 beer or glass of wine a week. I've also cut down on the baths. It just sucks all together!


----------



## drsquid

im down to 200mg of caffeine a day (used to consume about a gram), stopped drinking at all after my iui (did the same thing last month when it didnt work, then went to napa wine tasting the day after i got my period). im going to belize in mid march and if im pregnant (or in another tww) i plan on at most tasting and likely spitting local spirits (i tend to collect bottles of local stuff wherever i travel), ill still try paca (like guinea pig). i had a piece of smoked salmon yesterday cause i forgot but.. ill likely not eat that, pate, and deli meat (but i rarely eat that anyway). runny cheese.. love brie but i can skip it. but i soak in my tub for 10-15 min, everyday if not twice.


----------



## CryHer

My husband and I hardly drink, but I bought a bottle before the IUI to kind of calm me down. I really don't drink so a 1/3 of a glass was kinda strong, but delish. Love the red velvet cupcake wine. During my 2WW I'll refrain though. Instead, enjoying a cup of coconut juice.


----------



## ourfate

I only have coffee if I really need to wake up, maybe once a week, I dot drink much but will once AF shows


----------



## CryHer

my husband can't process caffeine, so when he had to switch to everything caff free, I made the switch with him. I actually don't notice a difference. Went cold turkey, maybe I wasn't a caff freak. So now we drink caff free Coke (not diet, pepsi is gross) and decaf coffee. Love it. But I hear it's really hard for people to cut the caff out.


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG, it's so hard. ahahah! I don't feel normal without it. I'm walking around in a fog most days!


----------



## ellemar

Hey Ladies, 

Speaking of what not to eat/drink while ttc (or pregnant!!!) I was sick the day of my IUI. Bronchial infection started two days earlier. My doc gave me something to help, but I ran out. I was coughing up a fit the past 3 nights and couldn't sleep at all. Finally yesterday we called him to ask if there was anything I could take... He said yes, take Robitussin for cough only. 

I was so relieved... It was the best sleep I've had in a few nights!! Now I hope I'll finally start to get better...

I also found this link : https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-11/pregnancy-medicine

I love my wine, but to be honest I've been to sick to even miss it!! LOL!!


----------



## micsor

Welcome Maureen! I also had a half a glass of wine last night! I don't think a little bit will hurt! Is anyone else taking or going to be taking progestrone? I have to start suppositories tomorrow. Just wondered if anyone had any effects from it.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm taking it - endometrin suppositories, 100mg twice a day. It's fine. No real symptoms other than sore boobs, and feeling tired, which I get anyway during the 2WW. It does get messy though, so wear a panty liner. 

I'm also wondering how long the suppositories will delay AF. I am due for AF on Feb 23rd, but am supposed to keep taking the suppositories until Feb 26, and test then. I've heard that the suppositories will keep AF away completely until you stop, and then might take 2-7 days to arrive. Super annoying because I'm ready to move onto the next cycle already, and don't want to have to have a 3WW! I've also heard that some women get AF while on the suppositories, so I have no idea when to expect it. Also trying to make sure DH is around the day we do the IUI (obviously), but he travels for work, so trying to pinpoint when I might go in for the IUI is impossible without knowing when AF will arrive.


----------



## CryHer

My hubby was a caff addict before. He had a headache for 2 weeks after he stopped, but now he is fine. I don't notice being more awake or more tired. lol. Sometimes I think it's a mental thing. As for me, I like the taste of coffee, so we get the Costco brand coffee and I can't tell the difference in taste. 

Elle, that's horrible that you got so sick, did you have a reaction to the drug?


----------



## ourfate

so got my HCG shot, and tomorrow IUI AHHHHHH so excited, i think we all need a little :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## micsor

Good luck Ourfate! Thanks for the infor- DaisyQ! I think the hardest part of the iui is not knowing for sure when it's going to be.


----------



## CryHer

OMG OURFATE! THat is wonderful! Tomorrow is the big day. GOnna say a prayer for you tonight. Let me know how it goes tomorrow. :hug:


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CryHer

THe trigger shot didnt make me feel crazy, how did it make you feel?


----------



## ellemar

Ourfate - Sending lots of :dust: 

CryHer - I think I was fighting a cold, but once I took the Ovidrel shot I got sick with this bronchial infection!! I know it's just a coincidence, however, I am sure with all the hormones my body wasn't sure how to fight it! Now with the progesterone I just am not getting any better!! I hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## ourfate

The shot usually just makes me really tired, but this time just a little tired


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, update us on your IUI. I hope it goes well!!


----------



## ourfate

It went well, they said hubby's sperm count was 4.3 mil. But they would usually like to see 5 mil, not to far off though. Now just one more time tomorrow and hope for the best!!!!


----------



## ellemar

ourfate said:


> It went well, they said hubby's sperm count was 4.3 mil. But they would usually like to see 5 mil, not to far off though. Now just one more time tomorrow and hope for the best!!!!

4.3 million is GREAT!!! My Dr told my they like to see 2 million, but again, all it takes is ONE!! LOL!!! I just emailed my hubby to see if they even told us how many we had the day of our IUI....The cons about being in another country...I can't ask the questions!!


----------



## ourfate

Thanks! Makes me feel better, they had a paper for me to read everything. It would suck that you can't ask questions. Why are you in Mexico?


----------



## CryHer

MD didnt tell me how much sperm we had, just said it was A+. Our Fate, I think you will be just fine. So what time do you go in tmrw?


----------



## ourfate

9:20 I go in again, can't wait for this 2WW to be done


----------



## CryHer

they told me I had to wait 16 days, I was like geez, thats a LOGN time. grrr. lol. I want to know yesterday!


----------



## ourfate

Yeah for my AF would be due march 6, but I really don't want to see her for 9 months


----------



## CryHer

IKR!!! OMG, I've never wanted anything so bad in my life. I mean I was like I want to be out of college, lol. But this is NO comparison! haha. 

Let's pray we get our BFP this month!

So, when your husband gave his "stuff", did he use lube? The RN said we couldn't use lube, even preseed, which I thought was unfair. He did manage to give a good sample, but his manhood had skin rubbed off. So, although we were supposed to do it that night and the next we couldnt because he had a cut/scab and he said it hurt like hell. So I was pissed. What did they tell you guys?


----------



## DaisyQ

ourfate :dust:

I hate having to wait 16 days... I tested BFN today, and have to wait another 6 days before discontinuing the progesterone. :grr: Then possibly another week for AF to arrive!


----------



## ourfate

Cryher- they never said anything to us about using it or not, but he didnt, i wouldnt let him though if he wanted, i would be afraid it would do something, but he made out fine, he said it was a little hard to do so early in the morning, but ok, and yeah i have never wanted something so much in my life, until this! please please, comon baby, i keep wondering if there is anything going on in there, 

Daisy- i will have my fx for you!!! :dust: hoping you just get your :bfp: this month!!!!! keep us posted!


----------



## CryHer

Good lucky Daisy!

Ourfate, i need to ask the MD, cause there has got to be an easier way, I think anyway. hmmm.

We got this ladies!!


----------



## ourfate

You won't need to ask, there won't be a next time!! :)


----------



## Viola77

I am undergoing my first IUI this week and i am scared and excited all at the same time!! I hope yours went well!!:flower:


----------



## CryHer

aww, I agree OurFate. This is it!

Welcome viola, what is your history?


----------



## ellemar

ourfate said:


> Thanks! Makes me feel better, they had a paper for me to read everything. It would suck that you can't ask questions. Why are you in Mexico?

My husband is a Chartered Accountant and was transferred down here...To good of an opportunity to pass. If you know what I mean :)
I'm pretty fluent in Spanish now, however, not medical terms!! Especially something like this!!

Yes 4.3 million is FANTASTIC!!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## ellemar

Welcome Viola!!!:dust:


----------



## CryHer

OurFate, how did it go???


----------



## ourfate

It went great I ov, and the 2nd IUI hubby had 7 million sperm!!! Way better then first day!


----------



## CryHer

let the 2ww begin!! I love checking this site for ppl's IUI and their daily symptons that turned into BFP

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-by-iui

anyone else look at this?


----------



## ourfate

i never knew of this site! thanks it makes me feel even better than i am!! i CANT WAIT for this 2ww to be OVERRRRR lol


----------



## CryHer

Girl, i research everything! lol. I LOOOOOVE that website, makes me not feel alone or crazy. how are you feeling?

Today I'm feeling a lil bloated. Then I think, is it all in my head? am i crazy? hahaha.


----------



## ourfate

well this morning i was feeling really crampy, and from the afternoon a slight crampy feeling, but nothing else. and i also think its in my head, and to answer your question, ...yes you are crazy! haha we ALL are crazy!!!!


----------



## micsor

Thanks for the link to that website, I just added it to my favorites! I agree, "we are all crazy!" I have cramping too, and am feeling pretty nauseaus! Trying not to drive myself crazy though cause I'm on progestrone and I think the effects mimic pregnancy. This is going to definitely be a long wait! Hope this is it for all of us girls!


----------



## CryHer

LOL. I got your crazy - Britney Spears. hahahaha.

2ww is like tik tok, tik tok...hahaha


----------



## ourfate

Welcome viola!!!

Elmar- it's good you learned Spanish, will you be moving back to Canada anytime? Where abouts where you from, I'm in Ontario near Toronto, 

Cryher- feeling anything?????? This is dragging!


----------



## drsquid

i was just skimming it looking for negs at 14dpiui . unfortunatly they dont always come back and say if they ever did get a pos


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, I'm getting sick. Now I WOULD be excited, except the hubby is sick. lol. He says, you never know. Getting a sore throat and starting to cough. I would be excited if he wasn't sick. haha.

How about you??? This is dragging BIG time. I check every day for 2ww DPO on that web site. lol. I'm tracking all mine so I can contribute...hopefully!

any symptons?


----------



## ourfate

Boo on getting sick!!!! I haven't had any yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## CryHer

Thank You.

I swear I'm driving myself mad. =( One min I'm like this is it, and the next i'm like, no it's not. My bff just posted her baby's 3month pic on fb. I sooo want to be able to have so much pride and joy. Ok this is a moment of weakness. ;(


----------



## ourfate

I know it can be so hard!!!! ESP in 2ww because sometimes you feel great and others you don't! And I was just visiting my best friend, she has a 3 month old as well! I can't wait for that feeling! Stay strong! We will get our moment!


----------



## CryHer

Thanks OurFate, yes we will. My hubby going away for the wknd with his friends. So, I'm getting all the girls together and we're going for massages and getting pampered. I need it dang it! lol. 1 week to go!


----------



## ourfate

That sounds so nice!! Wish I could do something like that!


----------



## ellemar

ourfate said:


> Welcome viola!!!
> 
> Elmar- it's good you learned Spanish, will you be moving back to Canada anytime? Where abouts where you from, I'm in Ontario near Toronto,
> 
> Cryher- feeling anything?????? This is dragging!

Hey Ourfate - I am not sure if we'll move back to Canada anytime soon...We do have our home there still, but heck, we may be moving to the Dominican as hubby could be transferred again! I am originally from Calgary.... Been to Toronto for work a MILLION and one times!! LOL!! How has your winter been? Calgary has been super mild!!

Okay... so... I am driving myself crazy during this 2ww!!! Just found out today a girl I work with is pregnant, and she isn't telling anyone. Her and I were both offered a job(promotion), and she turned it down due to her pregnancy.... No one knows I am trying. What should I do? Turn it down?? What if I'm not pregnant? I mean it's only my first IUI, and we've been trying a LONG time!! Should I take it? They want a two year commitment. AHHH..... It's so hard as I haven't even told my BFF's what hubby and I are going through. I just don't want all the questions every month.... 

I can test on the 28th (FINALLY!!!!!)


----------



## ellemar

drsquid said:


> i was just skimming it looking for negs at 14dpiui . unfortunatly they dont always come back and say if they ever did get a pos

I know!!! I wish we heard back from more people, but I understand it may be hard for some...OR life is just BUSY!!!


----------



## ourfate

Oh nice!! Our winter has been really mild as well, snowed only a couple times and melted within the same day or a few days later. 
And I would say take it! You still have at least 9 months, 
Good luck on your testing day!! Yay fx for you


----------



## CryHer

I agree, take the job! 

SPeaking of, my hubby just got told today he got a promotion! These things will take your mind off the process. SO take it and then get preggo! it will all work out!


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate and Ladies, do you have any symptoms????

Today I'm feeling the crampy/bloated feeling. I hope it's not the dang AF! I'm testing friday!!


----------



## ourfate

Nothing really today for about 10 sec I had light cramping, but still only 6dpo, and cramping can either be good or bad! Let's hope for good! Ahh excited for you to test!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellemar

CryHer said:


> Ourfate and Ladies, do you have any symptoms????
> 
> Today I'm feeling the crampy/bloated feeling. I hope it's not the dang AF! I'm testing friday!!

I started spotting yesterday, and am 12dpiui today.... I am sure it's AF.... I have terrible cramps, and no longer have symptoms that I had a week ago....

BEST of luck to you this cycle!!!! My fingers and toes are crossed :hugs:

DH and I are already getting ready for the next try. We are too late for March, but I'll start Gonal F again next AF.... So ready for IUI #2 in April... Seems SO far away!! LOL!!!


----------



## ourfate

I'm not counting you out yet! I will still have my fx for you!


----------



## CryHer

yeah cramping either good or bad. I hate to go to the bathroom cause I dont want to wipe and see any pink/red. This week will be the longest ever ladies!!! Let's hold hands and do the countdown. :dust: to all

Elle, hope the AF doesn't start and its just implantation! FX


----------



## ourfate

Ugh I'm SOOO hoping we get our :bfp: I don't want to go through this again! How many dpo are you Cryher?


----------



## ellemar

Awww...Thanks ladies :hugs:

I wish I was as hopeful, however, I know it's AF.... I had to put a tampon in today.... :( 

Can you believe it came so early?? I guess it was the trigger.... DH and I already made our appointments!! Let's hope #2 is a charm??!!??!!!

BEST of luck to you ladies this cycle :dust:


----------



## CryHer

I am 8 DPO (IUI).

Elle does the inj make you start sooner? That scarying me now. =(


----------



## ourfate

I have had 3 hcg inj and AF never came early for me, if that makes you feel better


----------



## CryHer

yay! Ourfate saves the say!!! hehe. OMG, emotional rollercoaster this week! lol. Can't stop sneezing and coughing!


----------



## ellemar

CryHer said:


> I am 8 DPO (IUI).
> 
> Elle does the inj make you start sooner? That scarying me now. =(

I think we are all different!! Some of the ladies on here have had the same experience, and others haven't!!!


----------



## ourfate

Guys I'm Having a freak Out right now!!! My DH has a 15 year old son that lives with us full time, but anyways we are VERY tight for money because of this treatment. I mean to the point were I'm trying To sell Stuff for food money, I went grocery shopping on Friday and his son already ate 75% of what I bought!!!!!! I don't have money to go buy
More food, I'm just so annoyed, plus a bought hubby expensive perfume for his b-day and I go to his sons room and he took it and almost used it all!!!!!!! AHHH I was to scream!!!!!! I'm just in freak out mode right now,


----------



## ourfate

Sorry if I ever have sp mistakes, always on my phone, darn auto
Correct. Lol


----------



## CryHer

OMG!!!!!! how selfish and unfair! That is just rude, why would he think it's okay to do that?? Did you hubby tell him anything? I'm so sorry OurFate that is just hearbreaking. I pray that the situation gets better cause the stress is not good for you. :hug:


----------



## ellemar

Ourfate - I really hope your situation w/ money gets better!! I am worried that we will spend all our money on IUI and it won't work... Then we won't have any money leftover for IVF.....

I think you should speak with DH about this, if you haven't already. I grew up with 4 brothers.... All younger, and man can those guys eat. I mean you can't stop a kid from eating, but using half a bottle of cologne.... That can be done :)

:hugs:

The stress we are all going through doesn't make other things in life any easier.... Hang in there and it will all be worth the sacrifices!!! 

:dust:


----------



## ourfate

I talked with DH, he doesn't really understand, he got
Mad At me cuz we have no money, and said we have to move then, which I don't want to, I mean I know he has to eat but it's like he eats because he is bored. I know he doesn't really understand about money but still, nOw he has nothing all week, ah just made
Me Mad. I'm just having a "Pms" day


----------



## CryHer

I'm sorry that you're going through this. God will get you through, he always does. Perhaps, hide some stuff so that your stepson doesnt find everything and eat it. Hang in there. It's okay to have PMS moments, it's why we're here!


----------



## ourfate

It is great to have you ladies to vent to!! Thanks !!!!!!! :)


----------



## ourfate

Oh yea I forgot to tell yu, if we conceive this month baby would be due on our anniversary!!!!! And same week last year my friend conceived with her son! I take it as a sign lol! Well right now I'm completely exhausted! Hopefully for
Good reasons ;)


----------



## CryHer

awww, that would be the best anniversary present ever! Hopefully you get it this month! If I got mine this month, it would be on my hubby's bday. We would have 3 sagattarious' in the house. lol


----------



## ourfate

well cryher! anything?? i feel nothing really, i have a little CM, but not a ton, but thats all, AHH your day is coming SO SOON!!! excited


----------



## ourfate

And how is everyone's cycles going?? Where are you now in your cycle


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, Im getting weird cramps today. But what is that?? For some odd reason I feel like I'm out. Now I never have had tons of CM, usually I'm dry as the desert, which not much has changed, just a tiny smidge, nothing like OMG, GOBS, lol.

I took a HPT on MOnday and it was a BFN. lol. I gave into the weakness. lol

Do your boobs hurt? Mine must be dead cause nothing there either. hahaha


----------



## ourfate

Haha no guess my boobs are dead too! I occasionally get 10 secs of mild cramping. And Monday was prob just too early for you! Still have my fx for you!!!


----------



## CryHer

I've been praying I wake up every morning with sore boobs. lol. I have my fx for you too! Tech my 16th day is Monday. But Friday I start testing. lol.


----------



## ourfate

Yeah my AF is due Tuesday, I will Prob test Sunday, ahh it feels like its been foreverrrrr


----------



## CryHer

It does!!! So excited/scared. Trying to remain calm. lol.


----------



## ourfate

AHH I'm getting so nervous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CryHer

Me too! I am totally bloaty and keep getting tiny/sharp pains to the right. If it's AF, I will punch a wall.....ahahah, thats the hormones talking.


----------



## ourfate

lol yeah this morning i had a a weird feeling like a fullnes, like something was happening, it could be good news, or maybe just gas hahahahaha.
but agreed, if AF shows i will be PISSED


----------



## CryHer

I hate telling my friends my symptons cause I feel I sound so desperate, like, yeah right, it's all in your head. lol. So now I will prob keep my symptoms to here!


----------



## ourfate

lol i dont tell anyone but you ladies, my friend always says "well dont get your hopes up to high" like WTF lmao


----------



## CryHer

LMAO, that actually made me laugh. Like, OBVIOUSLY we KNOW that, a lil support here. Geez. I hate when my family says, Just don't think abou it. I've told some, it's not like I have not heard that dumb saying before. hahaha. and WHEN we get preggo, they'll be like, see it happens when it's the right time. People just know it all.


----------



## ourfate

lmao i know eh! i have a co worker, who is CONVINCED that if i go natural and have herbal medicine it will work right away and that what im doing is "so much on my body and mind" joke haha


----------



## CryHer

Oh gotta love the tree huggers, all natural people. It's cause we're "trying to hard" lol. When people say that I'm like, "No, the only thing I'm trying hard is NOT to punch you." lol


----------



## ourfate

lmao so true!!!! oh i really hope we go on to be bump buddies! i must admit, you are a little awesome! lmao ok ok ok , a lot awesome:drunk:


----------



## micsor

Hi girls! I haven't been on here in a few days, and enjoyed reading your posts together. You are so right about people thinking that they're right! They have no idea what so every what we're going through! Everyone tells me that I just need to relax and it will happen! I swear, If I hear that one more time, I'm going to SCREAM!!! 

Well, I will be testing on Friday. My RE is actually making me come in for a blood hcg test. I wish I didn't have to do it, because I'm going to be looking at my phone while at work all day! For some reason, I'm really feeling negative though as I don't feel any different. I do have sore boobs, but that's not unusual for me before AF. Hope you guys are feeling a little more positive than me! I really hope we all get our bfp this month!


----------



## ourfate

oh yay Cryher is testing friday too!, i will have my fx for you, how many DPO will you be friday??? i will start testing sunday/monday.

and your right now one has any clue what we have to go through TTC, drive me crazy sometimes~!!!!


----------



## micsor

On Friday it will be 2 weeks since my iui. TTC drives me crazy all the time! Everything about it is stressful! I never thought I'd ever be one of those people that have to struggle with it!


----------



## CryHer

OurFate, we WILl be bump buddies. Even if one of us gets the first BFP, we can at least let the other one know what to expect. I think your awesome too, my friend!

Miscor, I don't have sore boobs either, I keep saying they're dead. lol. All we can do is be positive until we get the dang AF. Now I sound like the people that say, don't stress. ok, ok, let's be real. Either we get the BFP or we punch a wall. hahaha


----------



## ourfate

Yeah I neverrr thought it would take me this long!!!!!! I used tO look at people who had been ttc 1 year and think it was crazy, now I'm
One of them! Lol 

And Cryher, def we will be bump buddies, preferably same time though lol, and you join us micsor!


----------



## CryHer

Seriously, my husband and I tried our wedding night. I was sooo nervous, like OMG, I'm going to get preggo......and 19months later, STILL trying. I swear i tell some of my friends that are trying to get preggo - to take crack, cause those girls get preggo if you bump into them! ugh.


----------



## ourfate

Yeah I remember on our honeymoon, year ago, we saw A little baby shell, and storks flying and we said "this must be a sign" lmao!!! I still have the little baby shell though!


----------



## CryHer

I tell ya! I told my friend, and when we get a lil brat, we're gonna be like all that stress for this??? hahahaha.

Next time we see that stork, we shoot him down for false hope. haha


----------



## ourfate

Lmao!!!!! Yeah


----------



## micsor

So funny, but true! Yes, I definitely want to be bump buddies with you both! Although I'm feeling very negative this time, who knows! Only 2 more days for us cryher! I almost don't even want that day to come now that it's almost here! I'm so scared!


----------



## CryHer

Seriously, If I'm not, i want the AF to come quick so we can try IUI #2. However, I will take the BFP and avoid pills and shots. lol


----------



## drsquid

ive been pretty negative too. first try i was sure it worked. 2nd try i was sure it didnt until the last few days before af and thought it worked, af was 3 days late.. got a beta drawn which of course made me bleed. taking femara again (2nd medicated round). this tww im going to be on vaca, gonna do whatever i want. never thought this would be hard either. tomorrow is my hsg. hopefully all is good and i get the hsg benefit


----------



## CryHer

:bfp:Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: for all of you to be a bump buddy!!!


----------



## oneof14

CryHer said:


> :bfp:Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust: for all of you to be a bump buddy!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow - that's awesome! Congrats! Remind me again - how many follies, which drugs, and how long after trigger did you do the IUI?

Very exciting!


----------



## ourfate

OMG YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, i will be joining you in a couple days when i test!! AHH so exciting!!!!!!! wish i could go by a test right now and see, i will wait till sat i guess,


----------



## micsor

Wow! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! I hope to be joining you tomorrow, but not counting on it! If not, there's always next month!


----------



## ourfate

was it a strong positive??, im so excited to test now!!!


----------



## ourfate

AND tell us all your symptoms!!!!! lol i want to hear everything!!


----------



## CryHer

Thank you all!!! here is our story:

17months TTC. Unexplained Infertility. 3 good size follies. All the other info is in my signature.

**IUI**
Went in for IUI 2/18 at 8:00am

1DP- IUI
Cramps, slight pain in right side. Had a INSANE dream that someone was trying to rob me and then wanted to kill me. 

2 DP- IUI
No real signs, trying to stay positive.

3 DP- IUI
Slight sensitive nips. Minor acne on right cheek, extremely tired

4 DP- IUI
Woke up at 1am, mouth so dry couldn&#8217;t swallow. Feel I&#8217;m getting sick, but hubby is sick. So symptom or caught hubby&#8217;s bug?

5 DP- IUI
Tired, coughing. Lil scratchy throat. Acne, Really tired. (From being sick or preggo). Guess we&#8217;ll see

6 DP- IUI
Tired, coughing, fatigue. Side twitches on my left side

7 DP- IUI
Cramping on right side

8 DP- IUI
Bloated feeling &#8211; like AF gonna start

9 DP- IUI
Sneezing all day. Woke up at 4am to pee. Tested BFN (cheapy HPT), Pimple on my cheek.

10 DP &#8211; IUI
Noting abnormal. Tiny lil cramping on right side

11 DP &#8211; IUI
Cramping on right side. Very bloated feeling. AF?? Went to Target and ripped open a box of crackers w/cheese cause I was starving! Craving Hot dogs (turkey) and milk. Is this all in my head?

12 DP &#8211; IUI 
:bfp:


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate and all the other ladies, I KNOW you will be joining me soon (liek couple day soon).


I can't believe my eyes!!


----------



## CryHer

I took a clear blue test. So it was either Pregnant or NOT pregnant. and it said Pregnant! Just noticed some CM in my chonies. lol. Sorry TMI. 

Trigger shot on Friday, IUI on Sat. I hope this is all the questions.


----------



## ourfate

So exciting, I will test on sat I think,


----------



## CryHer

OurFate, FX and everything else for you!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

cryher - that's awesome - thanks for the info. One last question - when was the IUI in relation to the trigger? 24 hours later? 36?

Thanks!!


----------



## CryHer

Daisy, HCG trigger was at 10pm, and the IUI was at 8am the next day. So 10hrs later.


----------



## DaisyQ

OH wow! That puts my mind at ease. My trigger (ovidrel) will be 24 hours earlier, and I was feeling nervous that the IUI would be too soon at 24 hours later, as I usually ovulate 36-48 hours after my LH surge starts. But this puts me more at ease!


----------



## oneof14

CryHer said:


> Daisy, HCG trigger was at 10pm, and the IUI was at 8am the next day. So 10hrs later.

That is what my doctors does as well. I actually was nervous with everyone doing their IUI after 36 hours. I am happy to hear this!


----------



## CryHer

I was nervous it was too early, but I guess the MD knew what she was doing. lol. We didn't monitor my surge. I am very regular though, so, I knew at 14 days I would ovulate. and sure enough.


----------



## oneof14

CryHer said:


> I was nervous it was too early, but I guess the MD knew what she was doing. lol. We didn't monitor my surge. I am very regular though, so, I knew at 14 days I would ovulate. and sure enough.

Im so happy for you! I too have unexplained infertility, so this gives me hope... f'xd for my BFP in a few weeks!


----------



## CryHer

Aww, you got this ONE! How long you TTC?


----------



## micsor

I'm so happy for you too! I can't imagine what you are feeling! I hope I will be joining you tomorrow, and if not, on to this month!


----------



## ourfate

Micsor when did you have your IUI?


----------



## oneof14

CryHer said:


> Aww, you got this ONE! How long you TTC?

Thank you and I pray! Almost 2 years TTC. We had a chemical pregnancy in July.


----------



## micsor

ourfate, I had my iui on the 17th., the day before cryher. I haven't tested though because I'm too nervous! I'm so tired of being let down, and don't want to go to work all day feeling depressed! My fertility specialist has scheduled me for blood work tomorrow, and I'm going to go right before work. I'm not going to listen to my messages until I get out of work because I'm such a nervous wreck!


----------



## ourfate

I have a feeling you are!!!! Fx for you


----------



## hopobopo

Is there anyone here who was lucky with IUI, I'm preparing for my second and hoping for a BFP, Right now I have cysts, they put me on birth control pills to shrink them, I go back on March 16th to see if I can start my meds for 2nd IUI try.


----------



## hopobopo

CryHer said:


> Seriously, If I'm not, i want the AF to come quick so we can try IUI #2. However, I will take the BFP and avoid pills and shots. lol

OMG! you got pregs on your first IUI! That is sooo awesome! Congrats!


----------



## rainbowbaby12

I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow so we will see what the opk says and if it's positive we do our first at home IUI. So excited!


----------



## Jessesgirl

hi everyone... me and my husband are starting our first round of iui. we were at the DR yesterday and AF arrived today so... i have been taken Metformin (for PCOS) since october, and will start clomid for the first time in 2 days then we will have an u/s on cycle day 14. I am so nervous and excited, but trying not to get to hopeful. So far we have been trying for 17 months with no success.


----------



## MommyMel

:hi: Ladies, i am new to this thread and hope you dont mind me joining...

I have just started my Med for my first iui, doing my first Menopur shot tonight, feeling very nervous but also excited... :happydance::happydance:

i too pray that this is going to be the only iui i will need. :flower:

my current meds are:
cd3 to cd7 - Clomid 100mg
cd5 & cd7 - Menopur injection
Progress scan on Wed 7 March to check follies, then trigger shot and iui date...
Luckly my meds are all covered under my medical insurance, i never realised how costly this roller coaster can get.:thumbup:

good luck to all,,,, and lots of baby dust
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mommy Mel, you and I are on the same schedule!

This is also my first IUI, and I am on CD 6. I am taking 100mg Clomid from CD 3-7. I also go in on Wednesday for a follie check. They may trigger me that day and do the IUI the following day, depending on how things look. 

Exciting! We can go through this together.

And welcome and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## CryHer

Hopo, thank you darlin'. I hope you get your BFP. We were very fortunate this first round.

Mommy, welcome! We have a VERY supportive thread here.

Ourfate, how are you coming along, tomorrow the big day??


----------



## ourfate

i wont be testing tomorrow, i tested today because i was to excited from your big news, with a FRER and i cant tell if it is a VERY faint positive or if its just the indent, it kind of looks like the indent to me, so im not in the best of moods, and i figure if i wait till sunday if its a true positive then it will be darker right,


----------



## ourfate

welcome jessesgirl and mommymel :hi:


----------



## VSubasic

CryHer said:


> Hopo, thank you darlin'. I hope you get your BFP. We were very fortunate this first round.
> 
> Mommy, welcome! We have a VERY supportive thread here.
> 
> Ourfate, how are you coming along, tomorrow the big day??


Wohoo!!! So happy for you and congrats on your BFP...I also did my first IUI on Monday and hope I get lucky like you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ourfate, I hope it's a line! I would wait until at least 12 dpiui. GL! 13 or 14 dpiui would be even better.


----------



## CryHer

Aww OurFate, Sunday will be the day! Hang in there, you have a HUGE support group here. :hug: Everything crossed for you hun!

Thank you VS, FX for you!


----------



## ourfate

Thanks guys! Still feeling negative though, just wish I could sleep the weekend away! If AF comes I'm having a HUGE glass of wine. Or 2 -4 or more...Bah


----------



## Jessesgirl

Hi and thanks for the welcome! I am excited to be here (finally). We have been waiting since june to see the fertility DR and since Dec to start IUI so this month is actually feels like a step in the right direction. I know it may not happen the first month, but for the first time in quite some i have hope that we could actually become Pregnant. 

Fingers X'd for your BFP Ourfate. :)


----------



## MommyMel

:hi: ladies and thank you for the warm welcome

DaisyQ - thats great, i have a iui buddy at last, nice to meet you DaisyQ, seems like we will be in our ttw together, , , Lots of babydust to you and all the ladies...


I did my first Menopur injectable yesterday afternoon, was not bad at all, hardly felt anything, i have been getting some sensations in my ovaries, hope they are working.....

its do good to read about first time iui's working and resulting in positives, it really gives me hope that it could work for me, i just get impatient at times. Last night i burst into tears when i wished my daughter (15yrs old) happy birthday, can i assume that the meds makes me very emotional ? :shrug:


----------



## Monkey78

Hello all you ladies, just joined your thread. Congratulations to all your bfP results that's fantastic news.

I had my first IUI on Wednesday after my ivf was cancelled due to only one follilcle. So we went straight ahead into the iui the following day. Was on menopur and certitude and triggered 36 hrs prior. So now on my 2ww. Trying to stay positive, and it's great to hear all your stories. I'm still drinking tons of milk, and munching on brazil nuts and seeds to help my womb lining, but am going to treat myself to a glass of wine tonight!! Have to try and live a normal life now till 14 march.

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing in next few weeks
Xxxx


----------



## ourfate

good luck with you IUI monkey!!! hope you catch that eggie!!!!


as for me,

i forgot to tell you ladies another reason why im so down,

well there is a girl at work she has a 3 year old, and know exactly what im going though, she wanted to start TTC so she could have a summer baby, so still several months to wait to have that...wells she is PREGNANT,,,rolls eyes, i think she wanted to be preg before me, we have a small office of only 4 women and 1 male, so it would make it hard it we both have to leave on mat leave, and she is already telling EVERYONE~!!!! knowing im just around the corner from finding out, she couldnt wait for me to see if we could tell them together, nope, she had to be the first.

She always talked about how she didnt want a winter baby at ALLL.. now she will have a november baby, i am so annoyed, it will make going to work heck!!! she will flaunt it,

vent over: lol


----------



## ourfate

and in cananda remember we get a year mat leave, so if i fall preg soon how inconvenient it will be for my boss


----------



## oneof14

ourfate said:


> and in cananda remember we get a year mat leave, so if i fall preg soon how inconvenient it will be for my boss

Head-up! I know you are feeling down, but your not out!! You will get your :bfp::hugs: to you


----------



## CryHer

Aww Ourfate, don't you want to just slap girls like that. People always have to steal other people's thunder. Well don't worry hun, you'll get your BFP VERY soon. Are you testing today or waiting for tomorrow? THat is awesome that CA allows for 1year maternity leave. I wish I had that. I'll probably take 6mo-1year.


----------



## ourfate

I will test tomorrow evening, I have a cousin coming from England to visit! So going to niagra falls, spending the night at my dads tonight and dot want to test in the morning there


----------



## CryHer

Well enjoy your time with your cousin. FX for you!!!!

:dust:


----------



## ourfate

Thanks!


----------



## purplesparkle

hey ladies how are you all?

hope your iui's went well and good luck to those who are about to have theirs

i had myfirst iui on fri went well so now in two week wait!


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, hoping you get a BFP today. Said a little prayer for you this morning.

Welcome Purple!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Good luck to you all and congrats cryher, was this your first iui? I go for my first iui this week.... I am so anxious!!!!!!!!


----------



## ourfate

Thanks Cryher!!!! Will be testing in an hour or so


----------



## CryHer

Mrs yes it was my first. Very blessed to be able to get it on the first try. 

Ourfate, we're here for you!


----------



## ourfate

Well...... :bfn: :(


----------



## oneof14

ourfate said:


> Well...... :bfn: :(

Im sorry! I know the feeling, but it WILL happen! :hugs:


----------



## ourfate

Yeah, sucks though, feel like I will never have my turn. AF due Tuesday, now have to go to work and hear all day about co-workers ultrasound!


----------



## oneof14

ourfate said:


> Yeah, sucks though, feel like I will never have my turn. AF due Tuesday, now have to go to work and hear all day about co-workers ultrasound!

I know how frustrating is can be! Just remember, your turn will come!


----------



## CryHer

I'm so sorry Ourfate, with 2nd and 3rd IUI, there is higher chance of conceiving. Your turn WILL come. I'm looking fwd to your IUI #2! we're all here for you.


----------



## micsor

I haven't been on here since Thursday, and Friday I had my blood hcg test, and it was negative! Ourfate, I know how you feel! I was kind of numb Friday, and then Saturday morning I woke up balling my eyes out! Needless to say, I ended up going out with some friends last night, and had a few too many drinks! I think I really needed it! It's so hard when every month is a negative, but I really have to try and stay positive! I'm going to keep telling myself that March is going to be the month! We'll have to root each other on and pray for a miracle! Hope you're doing ok, and hope work isn't too bad for you tomorrow!


----------



## ourfate

Thanks guys!!!! Wish I could go out with some friends and get drunk lol except my close friends all have baby's... Bah lol yeah I will have to be strong tomorrow, I know there will prob be a few times that I will come close to bawling. Of corse the bad news has to come around our most emotional time of the month!! When we can cry at the drop of a dime!!!! Lmao


----------



## micsor

I know, it's just not fair!


----------



## ourfate

Well micsor, hopefully we get our :bfp: this coming round!! When is AF due for you?


----------



## drsquid

im on round 3 myself. iui sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## CryHer

:hug: to all my IUI Sisters!


----------



## hoping23

Hi all.
Tonight is my first night on clomid. We've been ttc for 16 months. I had 2 polyps removed last month and was hoping that would do the trick but no luck so far. I'm starting with 50 of clomid and ovadrel. Iui is about a week and a half away...... Excited and nervous.....

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## hoping23

CryHer:
Congrats on you IUI success! I really love to read positive outcomes....thanks for giving me hope.


----------



## MommyMel

i am so sorry for the BFN ourfate, i can relate to you completly...

i am going for my 1st scan on Wednesday (did last Menopur last night), si hopfully iui will be Friday.... iam so anxious to get a BFP, so iam praying very hard.

Sooner than later we will get our BFP....

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm so sorry Ourfate. It's true, the chance for success with each try of IUI (through the 3rd or 4th cycle) is ~ 20%, and the combined success rate after 3 tries is about the same as one try with IVF - so keep hope alive that try #2 or #3 will be the one.

No real updates here. Finished my round of clomid (whoa nelly, talk about irritable). Going for my scan on Wednesday, IUI may be as early as Thursday if I'm ready...


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm so sorry Ourfate. It's true, the chance for success with each try of IUI (through the 3rd or 4th cycle) is ~ 20%, and the combined success rate after 3 tries is about the same as one try with IVF - so keep hope alive that try #2 or #3 will be the one.

No real updates here. Finished my round of clomid (whoa nelly, talk about irritable). Going for my scan on Wednesday, IUI may be as early as Thursday if I'm ready...


----------



## ourfate

daisy how many follis do you get with your clomid??


----------



## hopobopo

MommyMel said:


> i am so sorry for the BFN ourfate, i can relate to you completly...
> 
> i am going for my 1st scan on Wednesday (did last Menopur last night), si hopfully iui will be Friday.... iam so anxious to get a BFP, so iam praying very hard.
> 
> Sooner than later we will get our BFP....
> 
> :hugs:

Yes sooner or later we will get our BFP!
I'm getting prepared for my second IUI, I have cysts right now that are being treated. I hate waiting.........


----------



## ourfate

TTC is one GIANT waiting game!!!!!!! it really does suck!!!!!


----------



## Casper72

CryHer said:


> :hug: to all my IUI Sisters!

I had my first IUI on 2/24 and waiting patiently to test. Wednesday I will be 14 days past trigger shot, but I have told myself I will not test this month until AF is officially late, but we will see if I can hold out that long. I hope I will have a success story like you this month. :flower:


----------



## ourfate

Good luck Casper! Keep us posted!


----------



## ourfate

Cryher- how you feeling? Having any symptoms yet???


----------



## micsor

Ourfate, I just got AF today! I thought I'd be late because I was on progestrone, but I'm just about on time! I'll have to call the doctor's tomorrow to set up my baseline! Not only does all of this stress me out, but I'm a teacher and taking all this time off is a big pain because I have to make sure I have lesson plans prepared for a substitute! Please, let this be it!!!!! When are you do for AF?


----------



## ourfate

AF arriving tomorrow, so day apart! And I know, it's hard sometimes to take the time off!!


----------



## micsor

Well, looks like we'll be on to round 2 together! I'm going to try my hardest to try and relax and have a positive attitude!


----------



## ourfate

Yeah I am going to try as well, it can be so hard at times though!!! Lol


----------



## DaisyQ

ourfate said:


> daisy how many follis do you get with your clomid??

Hi ourfate. I don't know yet, but I'll find out on Wednesday. I am hoping for 2 good ones!

Fx AF doesn't show.


----------



## drsquid

im going to again beg someoen to cover for an hour weds to get my us. im going to go into work an hour early to make up for but im still gonna feel guilty. then i am likely going to have to do my iui on saturday,. which will suck. im working 7:30-5 and technically cant leave at all,. theoretically i can beg someon (and unfortunatly the same someone) to cover for an hour. it is hard to keep up with the work on a sat as it is without having an hour where you arent there. if he says no.. i dont know what ill do


----------



## hoping23

Daisy....
I go in next Tuesday for blood and ultrasound. I'm on day 3 for clomid today.
This is my 1st cycle for it. Fingers crossed.
Good luck!


----------



## hoping23

drsquid said:


> im going to again beg someoen to cover for an hour weds to get my us. im going to go into work an hour early to make up for but im still gonna feel guilty. then i am likely going to have to do my iui on saturday,. which will suck. im working 7:30-5 and technically cant leave at all,. theoretically i can beg someon (and unfortunatly the same someone) to cover for an hour. it is hard to keep up with the work on a sat as it is without having an hour where you arent there. if he says no.. i dont know what ill do

Good luck.... It really stinks that this has to be so stressful! It should be fun for all of us.
I hope everything works out with your timing.


----------



## drsquid

heh.. as it turns out the guy texted me last night to get me to cover for HIM tomorrow.. whee =) i have leverage


----------



## hoping23

Awesome! Good luck.


----------



## Casper72

Anyone else have a curved cervix making their IUI difficult and painful? I am really hoping my first one took so I don't have to go through that again....the nurse had to use 3 different catheters before she got one to work.


----------



## hoping23

Casper72 said:


> Anyone else have a curved cervix making their IUI difficult and painful? I am really hoping my first one took so I don't have to go through that again....the nurse had to use 3 different catheters before she got one to work.

Oh man... that makes me very nervous.... I had that issue with my HSG's. I had to have 2 and neither Dr. was able to get the catheter through. My RE didn't have an issue during my surgery to remove my polyps so I'm hoping they don't have an issue with my IUI (which should be next week).

Good luck. I can't wait to hear if it took.


----------



## ourfate

Good luck everyone!!! CD 1 today, going thursday for US and hope this cycle works!

Drsquid, I know it can be hard and really
Sucks to work everything around work!


----------



## CryHer

:hug: Ourfate!!


----------



## ourfate

Looking forward to joining you soon!!!!


----------



## ourfate

Aw your baby is a poppyseed lol


----------



## CryHer

Me too!! I said a prayer for you and it went something like this, "God, there is a woman out there, I don't know who she is or what her name is, but YOU do, please bless her with a beautiful child." =)

Cant wait for all you ladies to join me!


----------



## ourfate

That is so sweet!!! Thank you!!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. 

Ourfate, better luck this time around - this will work! Sometimes it's not first try lucky, but I bet it will work soon. :hugs:

AFM - I just triggered!! Ahhaahahhaha!!! :wohoo: I had my scan today, CD 11, and I have two follicles, 22 and 25 mm!! WOW! One on each side. Hoping this works! IUI is tomorrow.


----------



## MommyMel

DaisyQ > good luck to you babes, those follies are nice and big..... here is your BFP on its way,,,,,,

AFM> did scan today, Follies are RHS : 15mm x 3 and a few smaller ones , LHS : 1 X 14mm follies and 2 smaller ones....
fs wants to scan me on Friday again to make sure they are at least 18mm for trigger, then iui 36 hours later..... i can feel some twiching and little pains in my ovaries.... i hope those are good signs.

doc does;nt want to over stimulate them, just in case,,,, says i am responding too well at this point already...


----------



## DaisyQ

Mommy Mel, it sounds like you are right behind me - this is SO exciting!


----------



## ourfate

Good luck to you both! Wish I could have 2 follis!!!!


----------



## Casper72

hoping23 said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a curved cervix making their IUI difficult and painful? I am really hoping my first one took so I don't have to go through that again....the nurse had to use 3 different catheters before she got one to work.
> 
> Oh man... that makes me very nervous.... I had that issue with my HSG's. I had to have 2 and neither Dr. was able to get the catheter through. My RE didn't have an issue during my surgery to remove my polyps so I'm hoping they don't have an issue with my IUI (which should be next week).
> 
> Good luck. I can't wait to hear if it took.Click to expand...

I took a test this morning and it does not appear to have worked for me this time so on to round two we go. Better luck to you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Afternoon Ladies.. I have ny first appointment today to start IUI process?? Do they usually put you on meds before you have this done or wait till 2nd time around. I have no clue what to expect & Im getting super nervous.


----------



## DaisyQ

Some people do IUIs unmedicated, others use meds. Success rates are better with meds...


----------



## Beautifullei2

*DaisyQ* thank you! I wan't sure if it was a huge difference or not :D


----------



## ourfate

casper when does AF show? im CD2 today and going onto 2nd IUI, 

beautifullei- like daisy said some do with and some without, i dont ovulate on my own so i am taking clomid. Good luck with your IUI!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you!! My cycle is very normal & same when I "o"... Im hoping the IUI works & we get BFP:bfp:


----------



## ourfate

fx for all of us to get our :bfp:!!!!


----------



## micsor

Good luck Ladies! Ourfate, I'm also on day 2. I got my period Monday night, but they don't count it as day one until it's full flow! I'm going in for my ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow as well! Looks lilke we'll be starting everything together! Hope this is it for us!


----------



## ourfate

great micsor! its nice to have someone on same CD, im hoping my clomid works this time around, i have had 2 cycles where it didnt work so dr gave me another doe right away, so fx we have the 2ww together!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Once AF shows her face ill have my lab work then start clomid! Hoping this IUI in March works the first time. FXED


----------



## trying hard

Hi ladies. I am doing my first IUI cycle this time round too. I am CD3 (started clomid again yesterday) so excited!!!


----------



## ourfate

I'm cd3 as well, and micsor iS as well! We are on our 2nd IuI , it's nice to have cycle buddies! Fx


----------



## hoping23

I'm on cd5. Last day....then US and blood Tuesday..... So glad to have people with similar timing! Good luck everyone.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. Just an update here. I had my IUI today. I think it went OK - it was totally painless anyway. I asked how the sample was, and the doctor said the count was good, but didn't say more. I feel like he gives me the least amount of info possible. Dh's first and only SA had lowish morph (6%), so I'm a little concerned. I may call there later to see if the nurse can tell me more. I had also assumed he would be doing another sono to see if my follies had ruptured, but he didn't grr:). Dying to know if I've ovulated yet or not. 

I've been having "pains" - kind of like sharp little twinges in my ovaries since last night. It started around 8pm last night on the left side, and I felt it again at 5am this morning. Now I'm having it more on the right side. It comes and goes. I was wondering if these pains meant I had ovulated already (at least from the left side), and was hoping that temping would tell me if I've ovulated yet, but my temps are wacky: 97.08 (normal pre O temp) at 6 am, and 97.5 (normal post O temp) at 7 am, which is my normal time. Usually my temps don't vary too much, so such a huge fluctuation in one hour is really strange. Wonder if I popped on egg last night or early this morning, and the other is rupturing now? 

Finally, They only let me lie down for 5 minutes after. I did feel some stuff come out about ten minutes later, which worries me... 

As for the timing of the IUI, I had been stressing about it being too soon (24 hours after trigger). I'm hoping that because my follies were so big/mature, perhaps (maybe??) the trigger would work faster than if they were smaller? No idea if that's actually true, but it's what I'm telling myself. That plus the fact that we can still BD tonight, plus the fact that the washed sperm should live at least 24 hours - I think I'm good. I do hope to see a big time temp rise tomorrow though. Feeling guardedly hopeful...


----------



## Casper72

ourfate said:


> casper when does AF show? im CD2 today and going onto 2nd IUI,
> 
> beautifullei- like daisy said some do with and some without, i dont ovulate on my own so i am taking clomid. Good luck with your IUI!!!

AF is due on the 10th for me. We can go through round 2 IUI together. I figure my IUI will be around the 26th of March. How about you?


----------



## drsquid

daisy q-it is nice you guys have the bd backup =)
im also always paranoid about the timing.. this am ive been super horny which is unusual for me and worrying me that im ovulating early (iui tomorrow. did the trigger last night). bah nothing i can do..


----------



## oneof14

drsquid said:


> daisy q-it is nice you guys have the bd backup =)
> im also always paranoid about the timing.. this am ive been super horny which is unusual for me and worrying me that im ovulating early (iui tomorrow. did the trigger last night). bah nothing i can do..

Good luck tomorrow!!! F'xd, this is it!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, GL Squid!


----------



## ourfate

Daisy, i think u should be good, most women who do the single insemination get it the day after trigger,. i have my fx for you!!!!!

casper- as long as my clomid works i predict i should have my IUI 20, 21. so we will be close


----------



## ourfate

so had my us today, and was talking to nurse. im suppose to do 3 IUI with clomid and then 3 with injectables, so i asked her how much injectables were, 1000-2000!!!!!!!!! this scares me, i cant afford to do that, would have to save up for it, and hubby doesnt get to change his insurance till JAN!!!!! i told him when he was getting his insurance to MAKE SURE he got a plan that covered fertility, but noooooooooooo in one ear and out the other lolllll. PLEASE PLEASE clomid work for me!!!


----------



## ourfate

also....lol
i was at my bestfriends house, and she has a 4 month old, and she knew the hard time i was going through this month, and so she went and got me a journal and wrote on the front and back inside cover inspirational quotes! and said that sometimes it is hard and she isnt always available to talk so it might help if i write things down!!!! def made me cry! such a sweet thing!


----------



## hoping23

ourfate said:


> so had my us today, and was talking to nurse. im suppose to do 3 IUI with clomid and then 3 with injectables, so i asked her how much injectables were, 1000-2000!!!!!!!!! this scares me, i cant afford to do that, would have to save up for it, and hubby doesnt get to change his insurance till JAN!!!!! i told him when he was getting his insurance to MAKE SURE he got a plan that covered fertility, but noooooooooooo in one ear and out the other lolllll. PLEASE PLEASE clomid work for me!!!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Not only is this process so difficult for all of us emotionally but to throw finances into too is even worse. We were given the option to go right to IVF instead of IUI but the difference in cost was crazy and we can't afford that. We have coverage but still have to pay 20%.


----------



## ourfate

I wish people could see this instead of saying " the stress your making won't help you" well yeah I know!!! I think it is impossible to "not thing about it" as people say, it's hard when you have a million appointments to go to, and to put money aside for treatment. Hard NOT to stress about it! Fx For you as well!


----------



## oneof14

ourfate said:


> I wish people could see this instead of saying " the stress your making won't help you" well yeah I know!!! I think it is impossible to "not thing about it" as people say, it's hard when you have a million appointments to go to, and to put money aside for treatment. Hard NOT to stress about it! Fx For you as well!

I completely agree with this. I find it especially funny when people who have kids tell you that. My first thought to them was remember when you just started, your first cycle and your were stressing that!!! Picture almost 24 cycle's, which is where I am at now.

Fx'd that everything works out for you.


----------



## hoping23

I love hearing... "it'll happen".... just be patient!!!! REALLY? I once had a friend tell me "I just have to think about it and I get pregnant!" Well thanks for that! Someone pass the ice cream!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Beautifullei2

I totally agree with you ladies!!! I gave up on talking to my friends about it.. I got the feeling that they were tired of hearing it & I got tired of hearing.. "I TOTALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR GOING THROUGH" (while one is prego & the other didn't want anymore but got prego) come one ladies lol


----------



## drsquid

oy, someone brought their baby to the fertility clinic. i suppose she is trying to conceive number two but.. wow. not nice.. 

iui went well, except the sperm was sitting on the counter when i got there. doc said that is how they defrost it and it can sit out for hours but hrm. worries me.. plus i didnt get the count i wanted (forgot to ask til after). the usual nurse wasnt there and this one is less nice and fun.. so the doc was less nice and fun. didnt get to pick on him as much. though he did ask about my trip and when i was leaving and coming back


----------



## ourfate

drsquid- where are you going?

and yes ladies im sure we couldd write a novel on the dumb things people say to us!!! lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

LOL I bet we could!!!:comp:


----------



## drsquid

belize and guatemala. i leave on weds at 1am =) i wont mind if time takes forever this tww


----------



## ourfate

That is so nice! Yeah tww better not go by quickly! Lol


----------



## ourfate

i thought this was cute/funny and wanted to share :flower:
 



Attached Files:







421835_309410779125001_268330443233035_851891_1566657054_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ourfate

CRYHERRRRRR :serenade: whereeee areee youuuu! i miss my cryher!:cry:

how you feeling hun?? :hugs:


----------



## ourfate

ok ladies im just so bored tonight, DH is working night shift and im lonly lol

SOO who has furbabies????????? post some pics!!!!
i have 2
a chihuahua 4 Miffy, my baby
and a foxterrier/shih tzu 1 Harley
 



Attached Files:







162707_1782904335084_1313746361_1989692_1055699_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1









319334_10150364738880465_501970464_9989184_4611880_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Beautifullei2

Omg your foxterrier is a cutie pie!! I have a Chihuahua mix


----------



## ourfate

he is a BALL of energy, he just NEVER stops! lolll


----------



## Beautifullei2

Aww that's how our Chihuahua is!! He runs laps in our house lol


----------



## ourfate

cute! any pictures??


----------



## micsor

OMG! Ourfate, your dogs are soooo cute! I would love a dog, but am allergic! I had my ultrasound done yesterday, and they said I have a cyst on my ovary. I had the option of going on bc for two weeks, or taking the clomid again and seeing what happens! Seriously, I've never had a cyst and one cycle of clomid, and that's my luck! Of course, I'm still going to take the clomid and see what happens, but I'm nervous! They also said if I don't get pregnant after a few cycles then I will have to have a laproscopy. I swear, sometimes I really just want to run away from all of this! Sorry If I'm rambling on, just had a glass of wine, and I think it got to me! lol Hope everyone has a great weekend! Fingers crossed for everyone!!!


----------



## ourfate

hmm a glass of wine sounds great, i think i will join you haha

but i had a cyst on one of my cycles, and i continues with clomid and it just went away, hope this happens for you aswell..

and i can totally understand running away from al this, it is SOOO much.


----------



## CryHer

ourfate!!! OMG, had my firs appt today. Never had cysts on my ovaries, but she said i had one on my right and a small one on my left. I asked if it was due to me taking clomid, and she said it's natural when you ovulate. So, right now they can only see the sac, I have a pic, but it's small. lol. IDK how to post here. So I go back tues to see if she can see a lil bean. Fx!

How is round 2? How are you feeling? Very excited for this upcoming IUI!

How is everyone else?

I have 2 furry pets, 2 boxers, Bella and GOliath. Ladies let me know how to post!


----------



## Beautifullei2

ourfate said:


> cute! any pictures??

I do but no clue how to post from my phone. Once I figure it out I will :)


----------



## ourfate

I click advanced post, and there is a little paper clip you click and it will let you upload!!!!

My brothers gf has a cyst and she is 7 months preg, don't worry! Can't wait to see pics of your lil bean!!!

This cycle is pretty uneventful right now CD 5 today


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys. Cryher - that's awesome! Congrats!

Ourfate - adorable dogs. Would love to get a dog, but we aren't home enough and it would be too sad for puppy home alone all day. We do get to have a dog every other weekend when my stepkids come - they bring their dog, a golden doodle. Very loving and sweet but hyper and crazy. 

Squid - how did it go? Awesome trip - have a blast!

AFM.. Ugh. So I didn't get a temp rise yesterday and totally panicked. I called the doctor to see if we could do a second IUI at 48 hours after the trigger. They said that I had probably already ovulated (they are very dismissive of BBT), but said I could come in to get checked out. During the ultrasound my doctor said I had ovulated - he said the follicles were "gone" and the lining had transitioned. So we did not do a second IUI. Then I got a call in the afternoon from the nurse, and she said that my progesterone was only 1.2, which means that I was probably ovulating yesterday (and therefore my IUI was 24-48 hours before ovulation, and too early). I was PISSED. She said that an IUI today would be too late. So it is, what it is, but I can't understand how my doctor can say I've ovulated, and then it's inconsistent with the blood work, which suggests I have not. *Dr. Squid*... can you weigh in on this at all?? 

I discussed it with my accupuncturist, who has worked in the fertility field for a long time, and her feeling is that ultrasounds are not that great at detecting ovulation, and can be inconclusive, and she seemed to think that with progesterone at 1.2 yesterday morning, I had not yet ovulated (and that it would be happening yesterday, like the nurse said). 

Needless to say, I'm pretty upset. I also did some research on the ovidrel trigger. My nurse and doc told me that most women ovulate ~ 36 hours after the trigger. From what I've read though, it's common to do egg retrieval at 36 hours after trigger, and the eggs obviously need to still be there. I did find a few people saying that the trigger induces ovulation a little past 36 hours, more like 40-48. Which makes more sense. 

Also last night, I noticed EWCM, and my CP was high and soft. I really think I ovulated yesterday or even overnight. I did get a temp rise this morning, consistent with my temps at 1 DPO in prior cycles. This all means my IUI was a good 48 hours before O. !! I am going to demand back to back IUIs next cycle. 

We did dtd last night and this morning, but still... obviously sex isn't getting us pregnant. 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## ourfate

I do back to back, it just puts my
Mind at ease lol


----------



## hoping23

Here is my baby... 

Bear, 9 mos, Pomeranian.
The 1st picture he was about 2 months (we rescued him) and the 2nd is just a few days ago cuddling on the couch.
 



Attached Files:







puppy.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









couch.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ourfate

Bear is soo cute!! :)


----------



## trying hard

he is freaking adorable!!!!


----------



## MommyMel

hi Ladies,

had my First (hopefully last) iui on Sunday morning at 9.30am, my FS didnt do a scan either, said all is good and did the iui..... it did hurt a little and there was a little blood on the needle tube thingy, gosh it went in deep (tmi sorry), he had me lay down for 20mins on the bed, and all the while i could feel the cramping, i relaxed the entire sunday at home, feet up and watched movies, slept a little and had some pineapple...... :thumbup:

Monday had cramps again, but not too bad, i mainly feel it on my LHS, as though something was happening there... :shrug:

i am keeping myself busy during this ttw. not as bad as i thought. :coffee:

i wish all you beautiful ladies lots of baby dust..... :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

mummy Mel, Just making sure you are only eating the core of the pineapple and not the flesh?? I just thought I'd put this up before everyone stocked up on pineapple
https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html 
Wishing you so much luck


----------



## MommyMel

Traying Hard> thank you so much for that info, it really helped, yes i have only been eating the core.
i hope it helps.

many many thanks,


----------



## ourfate

i didnt know this, thanks for the link! i think i will try that when my IUI starts!!!!!

anyone have any others things that could help with implantation and what not? i would love to try all types of things!!!!

and good luck mommymel! fx


----------



## trying hard

don&#8217;t eat peas, as they&#8217;re a natural contraceptive, and eat soy with caution, as it contains a lot of phytoestrogens. 
Bringing more blood to your uterus also helps. Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine work well to improve circulation and bring blood to the uterus.

Also, eat blood nourishing and iron rich foods, such as protein. Remember to eat meat lean and organic only. Besides animal protein, other good blood builders include: rice and oats, lentils and other types of beans and legumes, green leafy vegetables, cabbage, celery, mushrooms, and nuts and seeds.

Also baby asprin is another one that can help with your lining :)


How is everybody doing today???

I have been pretty emotional this time round on the clomid, I just want this whole thing to be over. I don't know how much longer I can go on like this. I feel a little crazy like things are being twisted in my mind so I take things in the worst way possible. My OH who was wiped out after work last night sighed when I asked if he wanted to DTD and I started bawling my eyes out. Its not even like I'm Oing I just wanted sex. Just so so so over trying...Two and a half years seems like forever!!!


----------



## ourfate

i havent been trying as long, but i feel the same way!! im so emotionall the last couple days, and feel like im going a little crazy!


----------



## MommyMel

OurFate and trying hard > i dont think anyone really understands what us ladies go through, untill they expierence it themselves.TTC is a roller-coaster no woman should expierence, it plays havoc with our lives, emtionally, physicaly and even sexually...
i have a friend who keeps on telling me to relax and wait, it will happen.....but yet she is always asking me why nothing is happening ....... its so frustrating, she has no freaking clue how i feel or how i cry inside.....ARGH

Last night i was so upset because the dog was barking and would not stop, i ended up crying...... so emotional during this ttw....

but .... we are so much stronger than we think, our shoulders are so much broader, i have come to realise that i will sooner or later get pregnant, so i am leaving all the hard work in Gods hands, i am too tired to fight through this at times, ...

AFM> i am 3dpiui, the cramps have subsided, but still gets the occasional cramp on the LHS, it seems that that side is more active (thats where i had 3 x 19 - 20mm follies)
could that be the side i ovulated from, or both. (RHS had 1 x 19mm and 1 x 22mm follie)
doctor did also mention to me that my linning was a little thin, so he gave me Progynova 2mg to help.

I was on baby Asprin but stopped as soon as he told me it was a little thin, do you think that was a wise decision?


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: to everyone. this is so, so hard. I'm going to be so bummed if this cycle is a bust.


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, how are you feeling lately hun??? I see ur "SICK" that's good, a possible sign??


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining you guys! I had my first IUI 3/5 at 9AM, Ovidrel Saturday night at 9PM. OH's sperm count post wash was 54 million, my cervix was nice and open, 11mm lining. Everything looked great and now I'm in the TWW and it is hell!


----------



## ourfate

It would be great, except I'm
Only CD9 today, can't wait for this cold to be gone!! I have no patients for anything, I'm freaking out over little things and I'm exhausted! Lol have an US tomorrow, let's hope a folli is growing!


----------



## ourfate

Hey ash! 54 million! Wow! That's great! Ours seems
So little at 7 mil, but doc said it was a good count? Hmm lol, well good luck fx!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ourfate - I'm also 9 DPIUI =D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ourfate - my doctor said they like to see anything over 5mil for IUI so you're still really good for the count :) :hugs:


----------



## ourfate

I'm only cd9 and have my IUI sometimes next week, 

And I would
Much rather your 54 mil!!! I'm jealous!!!! Lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

Omg, I always get CD and DPO like mixed up or I just don't pay attention to wether it's CD or DPO! I need to pay more attention! Lol. Will next week be your 2nd IUI? I read earlier in the thread where you said your doctor wanted you to do 3 medicated IUI's and then maybe injectibles? I really hope it works for you before you have to move onto the next step!


----------



## ourfate

Me too! Because I will have to wait till jan to do injectables since they are 1000-2000, and that's when we can change DH insurance! How many follis did you have?


----------



## ashknowsbest

1 folli, 23mm on my right side and I've been having pain on my right side. Well none today really but yesterday I had a sharp pain near my right side pelvic bone so we shall see! I've been having cramps on and off for the past 3 or 4 days though.


----------



## ourfate

Yeah I usually Only have one folli. Wish I could have more! When are you going I start testing??


----------



## ashknowsbest

I wish I had more follicles but it just wasn't in the cards for us. I mean the doctor said I did have one that was like 10mm but that's not mature enough so I'm only expecting 1 baby if we do get lucky this time...unless we have identical twins. Well I ordered some IC's about 4 days ago so once they come in I'll be testing. I just don't want to waste any FRER's of clear blue digi's!


----------



## ourfate

Well keep me Posted!! I'm going for my US tomorrow to see if anything is growing, there have been a few times clomid didn't work, I'm hoping it does!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I will definitely keep you posted! I hope you have some good follicles ready to go for your IUI! I'm going to tell my doctor that if I don't get pregnant this cycle, I want to up my dose of clomid so that I potentially get more eggs and have a better chance of fertilization!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Hello ladies, well 3 days since my first iui. I talked to my nurse and she wants me to retest my progesterone level a week after I ovulated. She said if its low then most likely the iui did not work , because that means I would be ovulating at a low level. But I did take clomid, so hopefully that will increase my level! I am really confused with all this. Do you think I should still take a preg test even if my progesterone is still low? Thanks guys :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, FYI, the medical protocol is to use the lowest dose of Clomid to induce ovulation, in order to minimize side effects and keep the lining looking good. That said, it seems to be protocol at my RE's office to start people on 100 mg. 

If you are really looking for superovulation (multiple follies), you'll want to ask about injectables. I don't blame you for wanting more follies, the success rate is higher with 2-4 follies. But the younger you are the higher your chance of higher order births, so they'll want to be careful not to hyperstimulate. From what I've read, it's seems like the ideal is 2-3 follies.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my doctor only put me on 50mg of clomid this time, so hopefully I can get him to at least up it to 100mg. And I already told him that I'm only willing to do 2 clomid IUI's before moving onto injectibles and then I'm willing to do that method 2 times and then IVF since I only get so many IUI's covered by my insurance. I might even convince him to only do 1 clomid+IUI and then 1 injectible+IUI since I only get 4 IUI's covered in my lifetime and if I ever want to conceive again and have issues I will have to pay out of pocket!


----------



## DaisyQ

That sounds like a plan. Keep in mind though that you may have a different policy down the line. A lot of the companies I've worked for change policies (and benefits) every year to avoid a rate hike. Xxoo


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Hey ash. You are lucky you at least getting some of them covered. I am paying everything outed pocket, I mean I am not complaining. The iuis aren't to bad, $325 a pop but that doesn't include my hubby's sperm tests & freezing them. Keep us updated & good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah the plan may change but for now that's the plan :) Plans do change though. I think right now though, that's the best plan for us


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds good :flower: 

mrsnyfl, the use the progesterone test to see if you've ovulated or not. A low level would suggest you did not. Generally Clomid improves ovulation, and therefore leads to a high progesterone level. Don't stress too much about it.


----------



## CryHer

Ourfate, keep me in hte loop girl. Very excited for round 2. Just a note, day before ovulation I had a glass of red velvet cupcake wine. LIke 3 days later I had a massage. I am over anal, so maybe it helped relax me.


----------



## ourfate

well i might be out! :( had a folli or cyst that was 2.7 and im only CD10, usually it should be around 1.0, so he said if i get a phone call that this month is a bust, boo. this is one big waiting game that i HATE,


----------



## ourfate

Ok got a phone call and nurse said it looks like I ov already! I'm
Kicking myself because I didn't have sex the last couple days cuz I'm
Sick and no energy, and now I'm pissed I didn't!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, ourfate! That's so annoying. You o'ed by cd 10?? Wow that's early. Are they going to check progesterone or anything to confirm?


----------



## ourfate

Well they took blood today and nurse said it looks like I did ov, I'm just so mad that we didn't bd


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, I'm sorry ourfate. :hugs:


----------



## ourfate

Thanks daisy, hope this 2ww goes quickly


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my IC's came, and I tested but with really crappy pee and it was bfn. :(


----------



## hoping23

My 1st IUI.....

Sunday is my day! Had 2nd round of ultrasound and blood today (cd14). Numbers don't seem fantastic to me, but the nurse seemed positive.

LH: Still low 5.44 (Ovidrel tomorrow night)
E2: 508 (almost doubled in two days)
Follicles: LS 17mm, RS 14mm

Fingers crossed all goes well on Sunday!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's awesome you have 2 follies. I don't know what the blood work numbers mean. Hoping those 2 follies grow nice and plump before your ovidrel shot! I am sure they will. Generally they grow 1-2 mm a day, but as you get close to ovulation I think they grow 2-3 mm in the last day or so.


----------



## hoping23

DaisyQ said:


> That's awesome you have 2 follies. I don't know what the blood work numbers mean. Hoping those 2 follies grow nice and plump before your ovidrel shot! I am sure they will. Generally they grow 1-2 mm a day, but as you get close to ovulation I think they grow 2-3 mm in the last day or so.

Thanks Daisy. Hope your few is going by stress free! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## trying hard

ourfate Sorry that you missed O :cry:

Hpoing 23 We will be doing ours around the same time. I'm getting my seccond set oh bloods taken tomorrow to see how I'm going.


Ash good luck for the your testing over the next few days hun


mrsnyfl $325 is pretty good, do you need to pay for scans and bloods on top of that too? Here it is $770 all inclusive. so not great but could be worse.

Daisy Your always being supportive of others and helping where you can which is so nice but how are you doing??????


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, thanks tryinghard! :flower: that's so sweet. I'm doing fine. No symptoms. Just waiting it out. I don't think I'm going to test early. 

How are you doing??

Ash, sorry about the bfn girlie. It's still early. 2 friends just got their bfps at 13 and 16 dpo.


----------



## trying hard

uuugh, just had the worst set of bloods in my life! We had to go to a different place than normal because it is Saturday here and she couldn't find my veins!!! After digging around on the first one unsuccessfully she had to then do the same to the other. OUCH!!!

And to make things worse, we aren't telling people about TTC and stuff but our next-door neighbour was at the diagnostic med-lab too and the lady who drew my bloods was talking really loud. *sigh*


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. That's so annoying. :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I did another test this morning 11dpiui and it was negative so I called my FS's office and talked to the nurse, she said that the doctor wants to do one more round of IUI and up my dosage of clomid by 50mg so I'll be on 100mg. I'm a little irritated and asked her about injectibles and she said that most insurance companies require that you try clomid + IUI 3 times before they will allow you to do injectibles but I'm not sure that's true with my insurance so I'm going to call them and ask them about that. I talked to OH and decided that we're willing to do one more round with clomid but that if there's not more than one mature follicle we're not going to go through with the IUI. If there's 2 or 3 then we'll do it. 

We decided this because I ovulated on my own already with 1 egg each month and because I ovulate already it's not really improving our chances that much unless there's more than one egg. So ... 

I'm supposed to test again on Monday and then if negative I call them, they're going to call in the prescription for 100mg clomid and then we're on to another cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

That makes sense Ash.

The only edge you'd get with the IUI vs. timed intercourse with one egg is that you can bypass hostile CM. But I totally get your point about not wanting to waste an IUI. My plan is 2 IUIs with clomid, then one with injectables, then IVF.

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm happy someone gets me :)

Yeah I'm on hold with them right now so she's going to come back and go over the plan with me and that way I know! And I asked about me having hostile CM and my doctor said I don't have it so, I like the fact that you can bypass all of that but I just don't know if it's worth wasting a cycle with 1 egg ya know? I feel like the IUI's are precious and I'm just scared to waste them since I only get 4 IUI's in my lifetime on this insurance plan at this point and what if I want more children?


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you sister. I'd be pushing for injectables too. 

I'm hoping second kid will come easier than the first! I plan to NTNP after baby #1 arrives, and hoping for a happy accident to take me completely by surprise.


----------



## trying hard

Ash First of all sorry for the :bfn: I know what you mean, I have been on clomid for 4 previous cycles and always just get one egg. I asked to up the dose to 100mg for the IUI but was told no :( they said if it doesn't work first try then we can talk about upping the dose. GRRR We have to pay out of pocket so every IUI is a really big deal to us. I just want them to do as I ask, surely thats not too much to ask, it is my body my money but obviously not my choice.


----------



## DaisyQ

That's really frustrating Trying. On one hand I understand why they don't increase the dose - it's protocol to only use the minimum amount needed to induce ovulation, due to the side effects and the effect on the lining. I'm also not sure if using a higher dose is related to increasing the number of follicles. It's been my experience that if the doctor wants super ovulation (more than 1 egg) and only 1 is being generated on clomid, then injectables are used. But injectables are $$$$.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy - I have the same plan :) I told OH and he's okay with it since he's going to be 39 this year and wanted to finish having his children by the time he was 42. We don't really have much time to just wait around for the 2nd, or the 1st for that matter, we need to get the show on the road! 

Trying - I totally understand! I feel like if I want to push my body let me, especially because you're paying out of pocket for it! So if 50mg doesn't work for you this time they're going to let you up the dosage?

AFM - I found out some pretty cool news about my insurance coverage. So I called my FS this morning to find out my progesterone results and they were 14.3 on CD23 so that was good and made me happy because last time I had my progesterone checked on CD 23 it was 9! So definitely improvement! Well, I told the nurse that I didn't want to do another round of clomid since I only grew 1 mature follicle and that I wanted to move onto injectibles, well she told me that most insurance companies require that you do 3 IUI's before moving onto injectibles and so I called my insurance company and she told me that's true with my plan, so I have to do 2 more clomid + IUI cycles before I can try injectibles. I said to her, but I only have 4 IUI's so that doesn't really make sense, am I going to have to pay for 2 out of pocket before they let me move on to IVF, since they require that you do 3 and 3 before getting the authorization to do IVF and she said oh honey your IUI's are unlimited. So I can have as many IUI's as I want before moving on to IVF. I thought that was GREAT news. I feel relieved although I'm still annoyed that I may not be pregnant! It's the IVF cycles that I only have 4 of!


----------



## DaisyQ

That is GREAT news. Hon, you won't need 4 IVF cycles, I promise. Remember there are also FET, and that's different than a fresh IVF. You should ask your insurance company about that, if it comes down to IVF. I see a lot of ladies getting pregnant on IVF#1, FET, and IVF#2. I've also seen a lot of ladies go back to IUI after a failed IVF cycle, and end up getting their bfp from the IUI. It will be OK. 

My insurance has a 10 K cap, so I probably won't even have enough $$ left to cover my first IVF after 3 IUIS. :grr:


----------



## ashknowsbest

What's FET, is that where they freeze the embryos? I asked the woman while I was on the phone and they don't cover that. They will cover the egg retrieval but not freezing them, that has to come out of pocket which kind of sucks but I mean, I can't really complain honestly. And I'm sure I won't need that many IVF but it's just scary that it is a possibility that I even may NEED IVF. 

Insurance companies suck :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Agreed. The good news is that fet (frozen embryo transfer) is much cheaper than IVF. A friend is preg with #1 via IVF and has 7 embies on ice for when it's time for #2.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I mean, we would definitely do FET because I don't want to have to go through egg retrieval more than once! Lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

Fo' sure. And you want to save those fresh IVF cycles for when you need them. 

Fx neither one of us has to go that route.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah FX'd definitely. I don't think we will, I mean after 6 rounds of IUI 3 with clomid and 3 with injectables something should definitely happen.


----------



## ourfate

Trying hard, I have taken 50mg 100mg and 150mg and each time I have only gotten 1 folli, and like you each IUI is out of pocket, it's killing us! Lol


----------



## ourfate

How is everyone doing???? 

Me-- just waiting for the dumb 2WW to be over so I can start my 2nd IUI I feel
Like these 2 weeks are wasted for nothing!


----------



## trying hard

Sorry your feeling down hun :hugs:

So U/S wasn't so bad afart from having so many people down by my "hooha"

Results were ok

Lining is looking great at 13mm
I have one 11mm follicle from one side and a 16mm on the other so not the biggest but doing alright. There guess it that LH surge will be in a day, probably two. So a bit more time for them to grow. But unless my little one does some serious growing real quick it will be just the one. Sigh.


----------



## ourfate

I feel ya, I hate always having one folli! Well let's
Hope your smaller one grows quickly!!!!
Does anyone know of its ok to drink while your taking clomid??? I had a glass of wine 3 of the 5 days and wondering of that's why it made my
Folli grow quick and ov before cd10


----------



## ashknowsbest

I drank with clomid too, not excessively but like you I had a few drinks on certain days and I don't think it would effect that since I didn't O too soon or anything. I think it just has to do with the dose of medication and your body! Don't worry =D 

AFM - 13dpiui today, tested and BFN. So, I have to test in the morning and then call the doctor and let them know what it says and then they're going to call in a prescription for clomid 100mg days 3-7. Here we go again!


----------



## trying hard

Sorry ash thats always hard to see, hopefully tomorrow there is something there.

Ourfate, I sometimes have a glass or two (only ever before o) and it doesn't effect when I O



Agggghhhh So just got a call from doctors with my results from bloods. I am having my LH surge so I will be doing my IUI tomorrow!!! I'm guessing my poor wee follie wont get to grow much more before it pops. I hope its going to be ok.


----------



## ourfate

Ash- sorry you got a :bfn: maybe me and you will get our :bfp: on round 2!!!!

Tryin hard- good luck and fx for you!!!


----------



## jerseygirl412

I am in my TWW had my first IUI on 3-12 and second one on 3-13 My meds were Gonal F started on CD3 at 220 mg was reduced to 150 mg after blood work came back I was over responding to meds, trigger shot of Ovidrel on 3-11. I have had cramps and sore breasts since the second IUI which I'm sure is from trigger shot. My only underlying conditioni was found by RE which is an underactive thyroid which I know take Synthroid for. DH's count was so high they told me I should give him a prize. I'm hoping for the best that the IUI was a succes, our next stop would be IVF due to my age ( 38)

Spreading lots of baby dust:dust::dust::dust: to you all!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Aw, ash, hope you get a surprise bfp tomorrow. 

Jersey, welcome and good luck. I am also in jersey (there are a lot of us here).


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got another bfn this morning and I decided that instead of sitting home, crying all day I would go out buy some clothes and get a manicure and pedicure. It felt nice to be pampered but now I'm home and frustrated about the bfn again. I called my doctor's office also and they said to call when I get my first day of full flow and that they're going to call in my new clomid prescription. Oh JOY!


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs:


----------



## ourfate

jersey welcome! how many folli did you have? and do you remember his count>?? hoping it doesnt come down to IVF and you get your :bfp: through IUI!!! good luck!

and ash, sorry about the :bfn: but great that you went shopping! i hate the first days of having a :bfn: or CD1 but you will be back and happy and ready for the next round soon!!!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

I had my first iui on March 11th with DS. I was on 50mg of Clomid and only had one mature follicle at 20.5 at time of trigger shot. I'm supposed to test March 25th and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is it. I didn't have any symptoms with the trigger shot but I've been crampy and my boobs are having this weird burning tingly sensation so I'm hoping it's good news! Hopefully we get the BFP this month!!!!


----------



## ourfate

Welcome I am justttc good luck to you


And omg when I hit 1000 post will I be a "chat happy bnb member"!!?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes indeed! 2500 and you'll be an addict. 

Justttc, good luck. Symptoms sound promising.


----------



## ourfate

Nice haha, 
Your testing soon daisy! Feeling anything?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nah, not really. An occasional twinge, but I'm not reading anything into it. :shrug: Refuse to get my hopes up. It's just better for me that way.


----------



## ourfate

I agree with you on that one my first IUI I was too
Into every little thing that I convinced myself I was preg, so this second time I will not let myself get like that! And no testing early either fOr me!


----------



## trying hard

Hi Jersey :wave:

Sorry Ash :hugs: Retail therapy high only lasts for so long. You will get your baby soon :hugs:

Welcome justttc what an amazing sized folli I am so jealous. Good luck!!


Ourfate I'm nearly chat happy too :D Some may think I'm a little addicted to BnB

Daisy you are an inspiration LOL just another 1515 posts to go HAHAHA. How are you doing hun?


Feeling a bit crampy at the moment but all went really well. The nurse that did it was wonderful, it was the same one with me yesterday and the one who I cried on the phone to the other day when I was told I couldn't do the trial. Apparently she requested to do my IUI so I didn't have to have a new person down there. 
She told me that she wanted to be the one to get me pregnant lol
She said it went perfectly. Didn't hurt at all. The speculum was the worst of it.

Sam had a really small "contribution" so the numbers weren't great but still ok. After it was washed there was a total of 27million so in comparison to his last SA count of 114million per ml (total of 2 ml) (unwashed) I was a little disappointed but they do say there is little difference between success rates in ok and great spermies.

Just settling into a long two week wait. I just know it is going to be a long one. On the up side no more blood tests this week so my arms can rest up a bit. 

I had the tinyest amount of brown CM this afternoon from scraping the cervix put it was barely noticeable.

I was thinking that Sam would take care of me tonight but he has come home with the man flu so I am cooking him soup. *sigh*


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Sarah. Doing ok. Don't worry about his count. It's totally adequate for iui. Compare to the counts on this thread: https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/intrauterine-insemination-iui/273160-bfp-status-iuis-60.html

Glad you had such a nice nurse!


----------



## trying hard

Thanks daisy


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, AF came last night, it was just spotting but I'm expecting her to be here full force today! 

On a happy note, my honey and I just moved and a bunch of our living room furniture arrived today so I'm feeling happy about that!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you ladies this is all very nerve racking, trying to stay calm and positive at the same time is very hard. And I know we all go through it, it's just comforting to know there are ladies like you all for support, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for that!!
I had 2 mature follices one on each side, and DH's count was 134 million with 94% mobility on 1st IUI 2nd IUI was down to 93 million with 84% mobility. 
I'm still with slight cramping since 2nd IUI and breasts are still very very sore but they get like that for my period. ( sorry still trying to learn all the abbreviations) 

Definitely hoping and praying for a :bfp: for you all and myself!


----------



## MommyMel

Jerseygirl > i wish you lots of baby dust......
Thats a very good count indeed, and to think it only takes 1 sperm to make that magic happen,,, only 1..... :winkwink:
I am keeping f'xd for you, i hope you get your BFP this cycle.....

AFM> 9dpiui with pregesterone 128.5 so i too am praying very hard....

babydust to all you ladies..... :hugs:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you Mommy Mel lots of :dust: to you!! All we can do is pray..
Just wish the trigger shot side effects weren't pregnancy symptom side effects, kind of gets your hopes up!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jersey, I also had major breast tenderness from the clomid. ? Did you take clomid as well?

What's weird for me is that I ALWAYS have breast tenderness before AF, and I don't this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Jersey, I also had major breast tenderness from the clomid. ? Did you take clomid as well?
> 
> What's weird for me is that I ALWAYS have breast tenderness before AF, and I don't this cycle. :shrug:

 DaisyQ..I didn't take Clomid at all. I always have breast tenderness as well before AF. I just figured everything was from the trigger shot being that I had the cramping ( mild and still do) and breast tenderness on my 2nd day of IUI
Maybe this is a good sign and breast tenderness will come a little later for you with a BFP :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks! Hope so. And hope all your signs are related to a BFP and not the trigger. I didn't have any cramping really, from the trigger - maybe a few twinges on 3-4 dpiui.


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks! Hope so. And hope all your signs are related to a BFP and not the trigger. I didn't have any cramping really, from the trigger - maybe a few twinges on 3-4 dpiui.

Thank you DaisyQ I sure hope and pray that too!!


----------



## AMP26

Hello Ladies! I'm having my first IUI towards the end of the month.. I'm CD4 and started Tamoxifen yesterday. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high as this is only the first time, but part of me is so excited to be taking this big step!


----------



## jerseygirl412

AMP26 said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm having my first IUI towards the end of the month.. I'm CD4 and started Tamoxifen yesterday. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high as this is only the first time, but part of me is so excited to be taking this big step![/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you AMP26...I'm in my TWW for my first IUI Cycle...seems to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Yes longest 2 weeks ever, I am not a patient person to begin with!! Lol does anyone test before the 2 weeks is up? I am trying to hold out


----------



## ourfate

welcome apm26

i find it hard to keep up with this group now hahaha so many new people with new stories its hard to remember when and what everyone is going through!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Mrsnyfl said:


> Yes longest 2 weeks ever, I am not a patient person to begin with!! Lol does anyone test before the 2 weeks is up? I am trying to hold out

Mrsnyfl
This is my first IUI cycle, the nurse at the RE told me not to test that it will be a false positive due to the Ovidrel, So I haven't, don't want to get my hopes up seeing a BFP when it may not be. So one more week to go for my blood test!! 

Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. Well, with all the symptoms I had yesterday through this morning (some uterine twinges/pulling, peed like every hour on the hour last night until 2 am, elevated BBT, and finally some breast and nipple tenderness), I decided to test 2 days early - BFN. Boo. I was really upset this morning, but starting to rebound now. I'm pretty sure I'm out, but will test again on Friday (15 DPIUI) and stop the progesterone if BFN. I expect AF to arrive this weekend. I'm going to ask about injectables for next cycle as well as back to back IUIs.


----------



## jerseygirl412

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all. Well, with all the symptoms I had yesterday through this morning (some uterine twinges/pulling, peed like every hour on the hour last night until 2 am, elevated BBT, and finally some breast and nipple tenderness), I decided to test 2 days early - BFN. Boo. I was really upset this morning, but starting to rebound now. I'm pretty sure I'm out, but will test again on Friday (15 DPIUI) and stop the progesterone if BFN. I expect AF to arrive this weekend. I'm going to ask about injectables for next cycle as well as back to back IUIs.

:hugs: DaisyQ....try again in a few days. The nurse at the RE told me not to test, but that's because of the injectibles. I'm hoping and praying that it was just too early for you to test and that you get a BFP in a few days!!


----------



## MommyMel

hi ladies,

that is exactly why i am scared to test, i am 11dpiui, i am so tempted to test but the thought of another BFN will crush me. :cry:

DaisyQ> you are not out till AF shows up, hope the :witch: stays away......:thumbup:

AFM> tender boobs started yesterday afternoon, its not bad, but i can feel them, :wacko: hope its a good sign. I am due for a Beta on Monday, i am trying so hard to hold on till then.,,,,,,,. although DH wants to test on Saturday morning..... :shrug:

Babydaust to all,,,,,, hope this is a cycle we all gonna cry Positives over,,,, BFP for us now.....


----------



## trying hard

so sorry daisy, so I'm guessing you will still give it a couple days before coming off the progesterone?

You will get your baby soon enough, goodness knows you deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. My instructions from the RE was to test on Friday, 15 dpiui (14 DPO) and discontinue the progesterone then if BFN. So I have only 24 hours to go. Do you think I should go in for a beta as opposed to taking a HPT? I asked, and they told me HPT was fine. I'm guessing that if it's a sticky bean, most show a BFP on HPT by 14 DPO...


----------



## trying hard

Daisy, Im guessing since you are unexplained if you stop taking the progesterone tomorrow after a :bfn: If you are pregnant and just implanted late your bean will still be fine, its not like you are taking anything to start your period your just stoping what is keeping it at bay.

I so hope you get your baby. :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Do you think so? I thought any drop in progesterone could trigger AF...? Maybe I'll wean down and just take one suppository tomorrow instead of 2, and test again on Saturday to be safe. :shrug:


----------



## Casper72

MrsC8776 said:


> You should join the us in one of the other threads as well. I know ourfate has joined along with IUI #1 & IUI #2 thread. :flower:

Where do I find the thread started by 'Christine'? Her picture is of her in a wedding dress. I hope you know the one I am talking about. I was looking at the thread earlier and tried to post, but now I've lost it darn it.:dohh:


----------



## ourfate

Daisy, have you tested yet?? hope it was a :bfp: if not, hopefully next time lucky!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, no. Bfn. Devastated despite the earlier bfn two days ago. Onto iui #2. Really want to move on to IVF soon. See my journal for the whole explanation (if your interested) 

When is iui #2 for you? Must be soon?


----------



## ourfate

Sorry About the negative, it's always hard but if ou don't want to waste your insurance on IUI then go for ivf! I wish I had that option, my insurance doesn't cover it, and I will never be able to affor it! :( 

I'm still
In my 2ww, I think AF should
Come Thursday, but not sure because I'm not even sure when I Ov, so we will see! I'm having a down day, just want this to happen, I'm sick and tired of seeing preg people, I get mad at people walking in the mall who have babies now! Horrible! And I'm even more
Tired of hearing my
Co-worker tell EVERy single patient that she is preg! And talking about it all day!! I mean she is only 7 weeks and got preg right away! Bah


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry - I know - it keeps getting harder and harder. I skipped a baby shower this weekend, just couldn't handle it.


----------



## ourfate

yeah somedays it sucks. have you made a decision on what path you will go down??


----------



## drsquid

yesterday i was sad, today im just so angry. i just dont get it. if i had the donor sperm counts then at least i could blame myself as the failure and either give up or move on to ivf because from what i understand continuing with iui after 3 failures is pretty damn pointless. but.. i have that niggling little... what if it was the donor count.. i just never saw this coming


----------



## trying hard

That must be so frustrating Dr Squid, I'm surprised they don't tell you the count considering how much you pay for it. If I were you I would call, get angry and demand to be given the exact numbers.


----------



## drsquid

they arent even doing ANY count let alone an exact count. they told me the first month that the bank does that.. yeah the pre frozen not the defrosted.. they apparently just let it defrost and away we go . i dont know if this donor has any confirmed pregnancies and i dont know if the sperm bank ever bothers to confirm that donor sperm defrosts ok, or if they just make sure prefreeze is ok.


----------



## trying hard

that sucks big time!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Squid that really sucks. If it were me, I might give it one more try, but at a different fertility clinic. I know you like your doctor, but it doesn't sound like they are handling things professionally, and there isn't 100% trust there. I would think a reputable RE would check the sperm thaw to ensure it had adequate numbers for an iui. 

Also, if you just really want this to work, I would go straight to IVF, but at a different clinic and with donor sperm that has confirmed pregnancies. After 3 iuis, andxat age 39, statistically doing more iuis is not in your favor. :hugs: 

Ourfate, the plan right now is another iui with the same protocol for April. But I want back to backs. After that, I think I gave to sit out a month. Then I will do injectables in late May, with iui on early June. If that doesn't work, I hope to start down regulating for IVF in June.


----------



## drsquid

the problem with changing clinics is this is day 3. i do not want to skip a cycle particularly as this is the 2nd month after hsg. the other thing with statistics with iui that ive never gotten clear is... is that after 12 months plus 3 iui? because statistically only 50% of couples will conceive after 3 months (and iui are stats are the same as intercourse) when the clinic called today to schedule my us i vented all over the poor front desk lady about how unhappy i am with the sperm issues. came in to work an hour early to make up for leaving (which my coworker said he thought was crazy because no one cares if i run out but.. i still feel bad). this gives me a bit more flexibility in terms of my comfort with staying there longer and talking to the doc. im worried though because when i get this upset/angry etc i get rather irrational and argumentative. ie nothing anyone says is the right answer and just pisses me off. i will give this one last go with them as it is too late to find anyone else this cycle. They WILL provide me with a sperm count. they WILL NOT leave my damn sperm sitting on the counter and will defrost it properly.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds like a plan Squid. You may want to schedule an appointment with a new clinic though soon, in case this round doesn't work. You don't want to be scrambling on day 3 again...


----------

